# Attacchi di manico!!



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

Mi è stato chiesto di pubblicare questo post, dal nick "FERRARA"!!!Salve a tutti ho 27 anni,sono una brava raggazza che studia e lavora,ho una storia con S da 3 anni,ma le cose non vanno bene.Purtroppo soffro di" ATTACCHI DI MANICO",finisco sempre ed inevitabilmente senza mutande con presenze estranee nel mio poco candido sedere.Ho avuto una storia con C. 6 anni prima ed i rapporti sessuali erano pessimi,mentre mi penetrava guardavo le registrazione delle "Ruota delle fortuna"con mike bongiorno,e "venivo" con le registrazioni del"Pranzo è servito"con corrado,mentre lui si affannava nel mio imene con quei 3cm di tristezza e non si accorgeva della natura dei miei violentissimi orgasmi!Quando ho lasciato C. mi son divertita,andavo per pinete,avevo preso coscienza del mio essere donna e ho scoperto quanto mi piaceva piacere, mi divertivo ad esacerbare sessualmente vagabondi e senza tetto.Poi ho incontrato S.,sono sicura di amarlo,ma non capisco per quale motivo finisco e finivo sempre e comunque a pecorina con uomini di cui non conosco e conoscevo nulla,conosciuti in palestra o nei cessi di un'autostrada o di uno stadio.Sono finita in uno studio medico,dove il dottore mi ha diagnosticato questi attacchi di"Manico".Una diagnosi non facile,perchè il dottore in questione mi ha chiaramente detto che la malattia va resa cronica e non acuta,quindi ogni volta cronicizza questa malattia con visite che finiscono con violente e creunte randellate in ogni pertugio della mia femminilità.Una volta finita la violenta terapia,passo dal segretario,un bel tipo, di colore negro,si chiama Aiman,dicono che spinge i tasti dell'ascensore senza mani...., la tastiera è posizionata molto in alto..mi piacerebbe fare sesso con lui,ma non vorrei tradire ancora una volta quel povero cornuto di S.che ancora non ha capito che il mio sederino impavido ormai è diventato una multiproprietà.Si può guarire dagli ATTACCHI DI MANICO?e se si,come?Vi prego aiutatemi sono disperata.Oscuro grazie per avere pubblicato il mio post.FERRARA!


----------



## emme76 (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è stato chiesto di pubblicare questo post, dal nick "FERRARA"!!!Salve a tutti ho 27 anni,sono una brava raggazza che studia e lavora,ho una storia con S da 3 anni,ma le cose non vanno bene.Purtroppo soffro di" ATTACCHI DI MANICO",finisco sempre ed inevitabilmente senza mutande con presenze estranee nel mio poco candido sedere.Ho avuto una storia con C. 6 anni prima ed i rapporti sessuali erano pessimi,mentre mi penetrava guardavo le registrazione delle "Ruota delle fortuna"con mike bongiorno,e "venivo" con le registrazioni del"Pranzo è servito"con corrado,mentre lui si affannava nel mio imene con quei 3cm di tristezza e non si accorgeva della natura dei miei violentissimi orgasmi!Quando ho lasciato C. mi son divertita,andavo per pinete,avevo preso coscienza del mio essere donna e ho scoperto quanto mi piaceva piacere, mi divertivo ad esacerbare sessualmente vagabondi e senza tetto.Poi ho incontrato S.,sono sicura di amarlo,ma non capisco per quale motivo finisco e finivo sempre e comunque a pecorina con uomini di cui non conosco e conoscevo nulla,conosciuti in palestra o nei cessi di un'autostrada o di uno stadio.Sono finita in uno studio medico,dove il dottore mi ha diagnosticato questi attacchi di"Manico".Una diagnosi non facile,perchè il dottore in questione mi ha chiaramente detto che la malattia va resa cronica e non acuta,quindi ogni volta cronicizza questa malattia con visite che finiscono con violente e creunte randellate in ogni pertugio della mia femminilità.Una volta finita la violenta terapia,passo dal segretario,un bel tipo, di colore negro,si chiama Aiman,dicono che spinge i tasti dell'ascensore senza mani...., la tastiera è posizionata molto in alto..mi piacerebbe fare sesso con lui,ma non vorrei tradire ancora una volta quel povero cornuto di S.che ancora non ha capito che il mio sederino impavido ormai è diventato una multiproprietà.Si può guarire dagli ATTACCHI DI MANICO?e se si,come?Vi prego aiutatemi sono disperata.Oscuro grazie per avere pubblicato il mio post.FERRARA!



che bella fantasia che hai Oscuro, potresti scrivere racconti erotici-ironici


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2013)

ScIemo


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> ScIemo


Ma quale scemo è tutto vero.Conosci una terapia per gli attacchi di manico?


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale scemo è tutto vero.Conosci una terapia per gli attacchi di manico?


attaccarsi al manico


----------



## emme76 (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale scemo è tutto vero.Conosci una terapia per gli attacchi di manico?



manic-omio


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Quando lessi 3cm ebbi un soprassalto! pensai, oscuro mi vuole talmente bene che mi ha messo come cornuto principale.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è stato chiesto di pubblicare questo post, dal nick "FERRARA"!!!Salve a tutti ho 27 anni,sono una brava raggazza che studia e lavora,ho una storia con S da 3 anni,ma le cose non vanno bene.Purtroppo soffro di" ATTACCHI DI MANICO",finisco sempre ed inevitabilmente senza mutande con presenze estranee nel mio poco candido sedere.Ho avuto una storia con C. 6 anni prima ed i rapporti sessuali erano pessimi,mentre mi penetrava guardavo le registrazione delle "Ruota delle fortuna"con mike bongiorno,e "venivo" con le registrazioni del"Pranzo è servito"con corrado,mentre lui si affannava nel mio imene con quei 3cm di tristezza e non si accorgeva della natura dei miei violentissimi orgasmi!Quando ho lasciato C. mi son divertita,andavo per pinete,avevo preso coscienza del mio essere donna e ho scoperto quanto mi piaceva piacere, mi divertivo ad esacerbare sessualmente vagabondi e senza tetto.Poi ho incontrato S.,sono sicura di amarlo,ma non capisco per quale motivo finisco e finivo sempre e comunque a pecorina con uomini di cui non conosco e conoscevo nulla,conosciuti in palestra o nei cessi di un'autostrada o di uno stadio.Sono finita in uno studio medico,dove il dottore mi ha diagnosticato questi attacchi di"Manico".Una diagnosi non facile,perchè il dottore in questione mi ha chiaramente detto che la malattia va resa cronica e non acuta,quindi ogni volta cronicizza questa malattia con visite che finiscono con violente e creunte randellate in ogni pertugio della mia femminilità.Una volta finita la violenta terapia,passo dal segretario,un bel tipo, di colore negro,si chiama Aiman,dicono che spinge i tasti dell'ascensore senza mani...., la tastiera è posizionata molto in alto..mi piacerebbe fare sesso con lui,ma non vorrei tradire ancora una volta quel povero cornuto di S.che ancora non ha capito che il mio sederino impavido ormai è diventato una multiproprietà.Si può guarire dagli ATTACCHI DI MANICO?e se si,come?Vi prego aiutatemi sono disperata.Oscuro grazie per avere pubblicato il mio post.FERRARA!


Consiglio tappi di sughero.
Monouso.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Ferrara*

Ferrara mi ha scritto:Ragazzi  io S lo amo per davvero,e che non riesco a tenere a bada i miei fulgidi languori anorettali.Aiutatemi.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Ferrara come Kabul.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ferrara come Kabul.


Che strano martedì sono a Ferrara...
Altro che basso elettrico...guarda qui...

Senti che Cornetto a cinque file....

[video=youtube;kxTmB1zsGks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxTmB1zsGks[/video]


----------



## Lui (31 Maggio 2013)

conte m'hai fatto ammosciare tutto, già che di per sè è quello che è, ti ci metti anche tu.  


e allora ditelo.


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ferrara mi ha scritto:Ragazzi  io S lo amo per davvero,e che non riesco a tenere a bada i miei fulgidi languori anorettali.Aiutatemi.


Il consiglio del momento:

Fatti sfondare l'ano da un vibratore in mano a S., così  non lo tradirai e finalmente potrai placare i tuoi languori, garanzia soddisfatta o inculata!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è stato chiesto di pubblicare questo post, dal nick "FERRARA"!!!Salve a tutti ho 27 anni,sono una brava raggazza che studia e lavora,ho una storia con S da 3 anni,ma le cose non vanno bene.Purtroppo soffro di" ATTACCHI DI MANICO",finisco sempre ed inevitabilmente senza mutande con presenze estranee nel mio poco candido sedere.Ho avuto una storia con C. 6 anni prima ed i rapporti sessuali erano pessimi,mentre mi penetrava guardavo le registrazione delle "Ruota delle fortuna"con mike bongiorno,e "venivo" con le registrazioni del"Pranzo è servito"con corrado,mentre lui si affannava nel mio imene con quei 3cm di tristezza e non si accorgeva della natura dei miei violentissimi orgasmi!Quando ho lasciato C. mi son divertita,andavo per pinete,avevo preso coscienza del mio essere donna e ho scoperto quanto mi piaceva piacere, mi divertivo ad esacerbare sessualmente vagabondi e senza tetto.Poi ho incontrato S.,sono sicura di amarlo,ma non capisco per quale motivo finisco e finivo sempre e comunque a pecorina con uomini di cui non conosco e conoscevo nulla,conosciuti in palestra o nei cessi di un'autostrada o di uno stadio.Sono finita in uno studio medico,dove il dottore mi ha diagnosticato questi attacchi di"Manico".Una diagnosi non facile,perchè il dottore in questione mi ha chiaramente detto che la malattia va resa cronica e non acuta,quindi ogni volta cronicizza questa malattia con visite che finiscono con violente e creunte randellate in ogni pertugio della mia femminilità.Una volta finita la violenta terapia,passo dal segretario,un bel tipo, di colore negro,si chiama Aiman,dicono che spinge i tasti dell'ascensore senza mani...., la tastiera è posizionata molto in alto..mi piacerebbe fare sesso con lui,ma non vorrei tradire ancora una volta quel povero cornuto di S.che ancora non ha capito che il mio sederino impavido ormai è diventato una multiproprietà.Si può guarire dagli ATTACCHI DI MANICO?e se si,come?Vi prego aiutatemi sono disperata.Oscuro grazie per avere pubblicato il mio post.FERRARA!


Azzo non hai nemmeno cambiato la regione geografica XD oscu' così mi deludi più fantasia  però sei davvero merdaccia :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> attaccarsi al manico


Appunto l'ha scritto come se tenesse la "verità" tra le mani


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando lessi 3cm ebbi un soprassalto! pensai, oscuro mi vuole talmente bene che mi ha messo come cornuto principale.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma non eri 5? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma non eri 5? :carneval:



Si... in tiro. :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Ci sono alcuni utenti (Oscuro non sei solo) che hanno una vera ossessione per il sesso anale che desiderano fortemente praticare, usano costantemente come simbologia di qualcosa che farebbe però molto male se subita, utilizzano abitualmente come metafora (?) goliardica e ironica presa in giro "tra veri uomini", immaginano come pratica costante delle donne traditrici. Forse questo dice molto di loro.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono alcuni utenti (Oscuro non sei solo) che hanno una vera ossessione per il sesso anale che desiderano fortemente praticare, usano costantemente come simbologia di qualcosa che farebbe però molto male se subita, utilizzano abitualmente come metafora (?) goliardica e ironica presa in giro "tra veri uomini", immaginano come pratica costante delle donne traditrici. Forse questo dice molto di loro.



Ossia cosa ?
Che sono molto invorniti a livello sessuale?
Repressi?

A me sembrano discorsi da tredicenni...no?

Popo, pipì culetto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono alcuni utenti (Oscuro non sei solo) che hanno una vera ossessione per il sesso anale che desiderano fortemente praticare, usano costantemente come simbologia di qualcosa che farebbe però molto male se subita, utilizzano abitualmente come metafora (?) goliardica e ironica presa in giro "tra veri uomini", immaginano come pratica costante delle donne traditrici. Forse questo dice molto di loro.


Io non ho capito cosa intendi. Mi spieghi se ti va?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho capito cosa intendi. Mi spieghi se ti va?


Per alcuni: gli uomini godono come parte attiva, ma soffrirebbero (non soffrono, per carità, son uomini veri) come parte passiva, le donne godono sempre e sempre devono gradire,  qualora non fossero disponibili sarebbero delle inibite frigide ma se tradiscono solo quello fanno o quasi. Chi non fa che parlarne sono uomini. Perché? Lo dovrebbero sapere loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per alcuni: gli uomini godono come parte attiva, ma soffrirebbero (non soffrono, per carità, son uomini veri) come parte passiva, le donne godono sempre e sempre devono gradire,  qualora non fossero disponibili sarebbero delle inibite frigide ma se tradiscono solo quello fanno o quasi. Chi non fa che parlarne sono uomini. Perché? Lo dovrebbero sapere loro.


Insomma per farla breve assumono atteggiamenti un tantinello maschilisti ( termine un po' desueto ma efficace per semplificare) ... Questo intendi dire?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insomma per farla breve assumono atteggiamenti un* tantinello *maschilisti ( termine un po' desueto ma efficace per semplificare) ... Questo intendi dire?


Un tantinello . Le conclusioni aspettavo le trarressero loro.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tantinello . Le conclusioni aspettavo le trarressero loro.


traessero...mi sputo in un occhio da sola , ok


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per alcuni: gli uomini godono come parte attiva, ma soffrirebbero (non soffrono, per carità, son uomini veri) come parte passiva, le donne godono sempre e sempre devono gradire,  qualora non fossero disponibili sarebbero delle inibite frigide ma se tradiscono solo quello fanno o quasi. Chi non fa che parlarne sono uomini. Perché? Lo dovrebbero sapere loro.


Più che soffrirebbero scatta la parte omofoba e hanno paura di essere visti come omosessuali.
Ne parlano gli uomini perché molte donne ancora si vergognano ad ammettere che hanno rapporti anali e che ne sono soddisfatte. Ammettiamo che ci sono donne che guardano allycinate quelle che confessano di gradire questa pratica.
Sicuramente, essendo una pratica di dominio da parte dell'uomo i maschietti (non tutti) la gradiscono in quanto tale.
Raramente in questo forum ho sentito definire le donne frigide o altro se non da un paio di utenti che non prendo in considerazione....
Per il resto leggo sempre in maniera molto ironica Oscuro e spesso mi presto al suo gioco proprio perchè come gioco lo interpreto.
Su altri utenti posso essere d'accordo con te


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tantinello . Le conclusioni aspettavo le trarressero loro.


Io leggo i loro atteggiamenti talvolta più come uno sfogo goliardico di puro cazzeggio che come intenzione di offendere e ferire ... Qualche volta si trascende è vero ma mi sembra che chi lo ha fatto si è poi scusato pubblicamente o in pvt


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che soffrirebbero scatta la parte omofoba e hanno paura di essere visti come omosessuali.
> Ne parlano gli uomini perché molte donne ancora si vergognano ad ammettere che hanno rapporti anali e che ne sono soddisfatte. Ammettiamo che ci sono donne che guardano allycinate quelle che confessano di gradire questa pratica.
> Sicuramente, essendo una pratica di dominio da parte dell'uomo i maschietti (non tutti) la gradiscono in quanto tale.
> Raramente in questo forum ho sentito definire le donne frigide o altro se non da un paio di utenti che non prendo in considerazione....
> ...


Ognuno fa nel sesso quel che più gli e le aggrada, partner consenziente. La gara alla trasgressione o al volersi mostrare machi attraverso la ripetizione di una pratica che TU definisci di dominazione la trovo adolescenziale e stucchevolmente provocatoria. Per me sarebbe lo stesso se si ripetesse fino alla nausea la predilezione per la posizione del missionario da vestiti, che poi potrebbe essere anche particolarmente intrigante.
Non penso che il tipo di rapporti che si sono avuti con l'amante siano di qualche significato e utilità per il tradito, anzi credo che non facciano che alimentare l'immaginario doloroso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io leggo i loro atteggiamenti talvolta più come uno* sfogo *goliardico di puro cazzeggio che come intenzione di offendere e ferire ... Qualche volta si trascende è vero ma mi sembra che chi lo ha fatto si è poi scusato pubblicamente o in pvt


Sfogo è se si dice una cosa una volta o una volta al mese, venti volte al giorno è un'ossessione. Mi domandavo il perché di questo bisogno di affermare, anche scherzosamente, questa predilezione e perché in forma dominante con un apprezzamento per chi l'accetta, mischiato a disprezzo. Oscuro è poi, quando serio, rispettosissimo, non so perché usi questa cosa come un tormentone da comico ara ara.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> traessero...mi sputo in un occhio da sola , ok


Stucchevole.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stucchevole.


oggi è la giornata nazionale dello stucchevole .che culo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oggi è la giornata nazionale dello stucchevole .che culo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Che poi il primo post è esilarante :up:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno fa nel sesso quel che più gli e le aggrada, partner consenziente. La gara alla trasgressione o al volersi mostrare machi attraverso la ripetizione di una pratica che TU definisci di dominazione la trovo adolescenziale e stucchevolmente provocatoria. Per me sarebbe lo stesso se si ripetesse fino alla nausea la predilezione per la posizione del missionario da vestiti, che poi potrebbe essere anche particolarmente intrigante.
> Non penso che il tipo di rapporti che si sono avuti con l'amante siano di qualche significato e utilità per il tradito, anzi credo che non facciano che alimentare l'immaginario doloroso.


Sul fatto che il tipo di rapporto non abbia importanza per il tradito sono d'accordo. Mi sembra che il discorso fosse un altro
Che per un uomo il rapporto anale sia di dominazione sulla donna direi che sia un dato di fatto non una mia interpretazione. Oh magari sbaglio eh
Io l'ho sempre interpretato e vissuto così..
Poi se tu nella dominazione ci trovi un qualcosa di adolescenziale io non la penso così. Se ho frainteso parliamone, mi sembra interessante


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sfogo è se si dice una cosa una volta o una volta al mese, venti volte al giorno è un'ossessione. Mi domandavo il perché di questo bisogno di affermare, anche scherzosamente, questa predilezione e perché in forma dominante con un apprezzamento per chi l'accetta, mischiato a disprezzo. Oscuro è poi, quando serio, rispettosissimo, non so perché usi questa cosa come un tormentone da comico ara ara.


Non lo so ... Quando entra ti risponde :smile: ma tu hai focalizzato l'attenzione su di lui per via di questo 3D ?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tantinello . Le conclusioni aspettavo le trarressero loro.



In parte credo hai ragione, si mi rivedo da giovane dove l'ormone sovrastava un po tutto dando all'atto quell'aspetto di cui tu parli ( ma non esattamente nel modo in cui scrivi) 

Mi fermo nello scrivere senza dare considerazioni adesso sul sesso anale, però potrebbero rispondere alcune donne che mesi fa hanno scritto la loro, in maniera piuttosto positiva sul sesso anale. :rotfl:

Non ricordo c'è ne fosse una che ha scritto in maniera negativa, potrei anche sbagliarmi eh... uhm...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul fatto che il tipo di rapporto non abbia importanza per il tradito sono d'accordo. Mi sembra che il discorso fosse un altro
> Che per un uomo il rapporto anale sia di dominazione sulla donna direi che sia un dato di fatto non una mia interpretazione. Oh magari sbaglio eh
> Io l'ho sempre interpretato e vissuto così..
> Poi se tu nella dominazione ci trovi un qualcosa di adolescenziale io non la penso così. Se ho frainteso parliamone, mi sembra interessante


Concordo Dal punto di vista maschile assume un significato  di dominazione ... Non adolescenziale però direi più che altro  atavico :smile::smile: però io  non l'ho mai vissuto come una dominazione  parliamone :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul fatto che il tipo di rapporto non abbia importanza per il tradito sono d'accordo. Mi sembra che il discorso fosse un altro
> *Che per un uomo il rapporto anale sia di dominazione sulla donna direi che sia un dato di fatto non una mia interpretazione. Oh magari sbaglio eh*
> Io l'ho sempre interpretato e vissuto così..
> Poi se tu nella dominazione ci trovi un qualcosa di adolescenziale io non la penso così. Se ho frainteso parliamone, mi sembra interessante



Da ragazzi in parte.... da adulti assolutamente no.  Cioè questo per me, fino a prova contraria faccio parte dei maschietti.:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Concordo Dal punto di vista maschile assume un significato  di dominazione ... Non adolescenziale però direi più che altro  atavico :smile::smile: però io  non l'ho mai vissuto come una dominazione  parliamone :smile:


Io si ma non in senso negativo. Un "gioco" in cui mi piace che sia lui a dominarmi. E credo che l'altro lo interpreti nello stesso modo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da ragazzi in parte.... da adulti assolutamente no.  Cioè questo per me, fino a prova contraria faccio parte dei maschietti.:rotfl:


Ecco bravo ci serve il punto di vista maschile :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da ragazzi in parte.... da adulti assolutamente no.  Cioè questo per me, fino a prova contraria faccio parte dei maschietti.:rotfl:


Sei il primo uomo con cui ne parlo che non lo vive cosi. Bene, prendo atto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io si ma non in senso negativo. Un "gioco" in cui mi piace che sia lui a dominarmi. E credo che l'altro lo interpreti nello stesso modo.


Si a be' ma è appunto un gioco, una dominazione assolutamente erotica che non sono così sicura sia gestita dall'uomo ... Direi che la donna può diventare eroticamente parlando dominante... :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si a be' ma è appunto un gioco, una dominazione assolutamente erotica che non sono così sicura sia gestita dall'uomo ... Direi che la donna può diventare eroticamente parlando dominante... :smile:


Certo una dominazione erotica. Io lascio gestire da lui. Per questo la vivo così. Dici che devo provare diversamente? 
No. Non é nelle mie corde mi sa


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco bravo ci serve il punto di vista maschile :smile:


Per quello che mi riguarda posso dire che sono sempre stato attento in questa circostanza, da ragazzo la dominazione di cui si parla entrava in secondo piano, perchè si cercava di avere un approccio non molto doloroso per la donna, che inizialmente può provare dolore. Nel tempo il discorso dominazione che non facevo trapelare ( vorrei capire come si fa trapelare) ( ehm parlo di rapporti normali non di momenti in cui magari ci si esalta in coppia e magari quel che ne esce è una tantum ) 

Da adulto il discorso dominazione non esiste proprio, esiste quella dimensione dove i due all'unisono espletano quello che in quel momento viene colto come piacere per entrambi.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei il primo uomo con cui ne parlo che non lo vive cosi. Bene, prendo atto


Ricordati che ho 47 anni.

Il discorso cambia un po da giovani, ma ho risposto a fiammetta.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

partendo dal fatto che oscuro parla troppo di sesso anale siamo qui per approfondire l'argomento:miiiii:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordati che ho 47 anni.
> 
> Il discorso cambia un po da giovani, ma ho risposto a fiammetta.


Non credo c'entri con l'età
Sono arrivata a 39 anni vivendo il sesso in un modo e ho decisamente virato dopo.
Ovvio che si parli di una tantum e appunto di gioco. 
A 25 anni se mi parlavi di dominaZione a letto credo che mi avresti visto strabuzzare gli occhi.
A 40 parliamone.......


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dal fatto che oscuro parla troppo di sesso anale siamo qui per approfondire l'argomento:miiiii:



auahauahaahahahahhahaha


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Nel frattempo Brunetta ha lanciato il sesso ed é fuggita


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo c'entri con l'età
> Sono arrivata a 39 anni vivendo il sesso in un modo e ho decisamente virato dopo.
> Ovvio che si parli di una tantum e appunto di gioco.
> A 25 anni se mi parlavi di dominaZione a letto credo che mi avresti visto strabuzzare gli occhi.
> A 40 parliamone.......


Perdonami farfalla, quello che scrivi non riesco a capirlo, sembra tutto un controsenso, potresti spiegarti meglio?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel frattempo Brunetta ha lanciato il sesso ed é fuggita



Ha paura....... 



































Rido..


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel frattempo Brunetta ha lanciato il sesso ed é fuggita


il sesso?:singleeye:
questo lapsus non occorre spiegarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per quello che mi riguarda posso dire che sono sempre stato attento in questa circostanza, da ragazzo la dominazione di cui si parla entrava in secondo piano, perchè si cercava di avere un approccio non molto doloroso per la donna, che inizialmente può provare dolore. Nel tempo il discorso dominazione che non facevo trapelare ( vorrei capire come si fa trapelare) ( ehm parlo di rapporti normali non di momenti in cui magari ci si esalta in coppia e magari quel che ne esce è una tantum )
> 
> Da adulto il discorso dominazione non esiste proprio, esiste quella dimensione dove i due all'unisono espletano quello che in quel momento viene colto come piacere per entrambi.


L'ultima tua frase mi trova pienamente d'accordo :smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/10045-sesso-anale?highlight=sesso+anale

http://www.tradimento.net/32-scannatoio/12137-sesso-anale-2?highlight=sesso+anale



non gliela posso fare:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dal fatto che oscuro parla troppo di sesso anale siamo qui per approfondire l'argomento:miiiii:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il sesso?:singleeye:
> questo lapsus non occorre spiegarlo


Smettila! non solo solo al lavoro e non posso ridere....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il sesso?:singleeye:
> questo lapsus non occorre spiegarlo


Non ci credo ahahahahah
Non correggo neanche direi che è perfetto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami farfalla, quello che scrivi non riesco a capirlo, sembra tutto un controsenso, potresti spiegarti meglio?


Credo stia dicendo che come tu nel tempo hai modificato il tuo concetto di dominazione ... In base all'esperienza, sensibilità, eventi ...lei nelle varie sue fasi della vita ha modificato la sua visione della dominazione maschile a letto :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci credo ahahahahah
> Non correggo neanche direi che è perfetto


Seeee.. dipende da chi lo tira. mannaggia voi ...... e alle risate trattenute.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il sesso?:singleeye:
> questo lapsus non occorre spiegarlo


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo stia dicendo che come tu nel tempo hai modificato il tuo concetto di dominazione ... In base all'esperienza, sensibilità, eventi ...lei nelle varie sue fasi della vita ha modificato la sua visione della dominazione maschile a letto :smile:



Ok, ma non ho capito se abbiamo avuto percorsi che abbiano portato a risultati diversi, perchè mi pare che lei giochi sulla dominazione che il maschio assume. Poi Boh....vediamo se ho capito bene oppure no, ma ci vorrebbero maschietti di varie età per poter capire, sempre restando comunque sul fatto che tutto è soggettivo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami farfalla, quello che scrivi non riesco a capirlo, sembra tutto un controsenso, potresti spiegarti meglio?


A 25 anni non avrei accettato un gioco di denominazione. Io donna indipendente, sempre pronta a dimostrare di valere tanto quanto un uomo non sarei riuscita ad accettare fi essere dominata nemneno a letto
A 40 molto più sicura di me, sento di non aver nulla da dimostrare, sento che posso concedermi e lo faccio volentieri di farmi dominare a letto se il mio partner gradisce il gioco..
Se penso a quanto sono cambiata....accidenti (faccina rosa che sorride)


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo stia dicendo che come tu nel tempo hai modificato il tuo concetto di dominazione ... In base all'esperienza, sensibilità, eventi ...lei nelle varie sue fasi della vita ha modificato la sua visione della dominazione maschile a letto :smile:


Se lo avessi letto prima non avrei risposto


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2013)

boh, io il sesso anale ormai lo vedo come una sorta di leitmotiv del forum
nel senso che spunta un po' qua e un po' là, insomma c'è da aspettarselo che arrivi alle spalle prima o poi, e non mi fa pensare ad altro
tipo l'olio di colza nel forum di macchine, per dire:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, ma non ho capito se abbiamo avuto percorsi che abbiano portato a risultati diversi, perchè mi pare che lei giochi sulla dominazione che il maschio assume. Poi Boh....vediamo se ho capito bene oppure no, ma ci vorrebbero maschietti di varie età per poter capire, sempre restando comunque sul fatto che tutto è soggettivo.


Percorsi diversi si.
Se non avessi tradito avrei una visiobe del sesso completamente diversa e assolutamente limitata.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Percorsi diversi si.
> Se non avessi tradito avrei una visiobe del sesso completamente diversa* e assolutamente limitata*.


 questo naturalmente nel tuo caso avendolo forse vissuto poco prima del matrimonio e con un uomo che mi par di capire...non sia eccessivamente portato.perdonami per la definizione


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A 25 anni non avrei accettato un gioco di denominazione. Io donna indipendente, sempre pronta a dimostrare di valere tanto quanto un uomo non sarei riuscita ad accettare fi essere dominata nemneno a letto
> A 40 molto più sicura di me, sento di non aver nulla da dimostrare, sento che posso concedermi e lo faccio volentieri di farmi dominare a letto se il mio partner gradisce il gioco..
> Se penso a quanto sono cambiata....accidenti (faccina rosa che sorride)



Ok allora avevo capito bene.

Ma scusa che dominazione è se questa è consentita?  Parliamo sempre di una tantum giusto? 

Comunque si in parte riesco a capire cosa vuoi dirmi, giochi sul fatto di essere adesso più sicura di te stessa sapendo quello che vali e permetti certi atteggiamenti all'uomo, così facendo insieme ne traete soddisfazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, ma non ho capito se abbiamo avuto percorsi che abbiano portato a risultati diversi, perchè mi pare che lei giochi sulla dominazione che il maschio assume. Poi Boh....vediamo se ho capito bene oppure no, ma ci vorrebbero maschietti di varie età per poter capire, sempre restando comunque sul fatto che tutto è soggettivo.


In realtà credo sia assolutamente soggettivo, però anche le varie esperienze sono interessanti :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, io il sesso anale ormai lo vedo come una sorta di leitmotiv del forum
> nel senso che spunta un po' qua e un po' là, insomma c'è da aspettarselo che arrivi alle spalle prima o poi, e non mi fa pensare ad altro
> tipo l'olio di colza nel forum di macchine, per dire:rotfl:


Trovo l'ultima tua frase arrapantissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Comunque si di solito arriva di spalle... Devo essere entrata nella fase puro cazzeggio :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo naturalmente nel tuo caso avendolo forse vissuto poco prima del matrimonio e con un uomo che mi par di capire...non sia eccessivamente portato.perdonami per la definizione


Certo che vale solo per me
Non stavo pubblicizzando positivamente il tradimento in generale 
Era appunto il mio percorso diverso da quello di Ultimo
La definizione é corretta nulla da perdonare, figurati


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok allora avevo capito bene.
> 
> Ma scusa che dominazione è se questa è consentita?  Parliamo sempre di una tantum giusto?
> 
> Comunque si in parte riesco a capire cosa vuoi dirmi, giochi sul fatto di essere adesso più sicura di te stessa sapendo quello che vali e permetti certi atteggiamenti all'uomo, così facendo insieme ne traete soddisfazione.


Parliamo di una tantum.
Diciamo che non sento sminuita la visione di me come donna nell'edsere dominata a letto
A 25 anni avrei avuto paura che non si riuscisse a scindere le due cose.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trovo l'ultima tua frase arrapantissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Comunque si *di solito arriva di spalle...* Devo essere entrata nella fase puro cazzeggio :rotfl:



Cosa sbagliata a parere mio... :carneval: talvolta quando uno è vecchio pensa... e che cavolo quanto è faticoso... facciamo dominare lei... :carneval: a schifiù finiù!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cosa sbagliata a parere mio... :carneval: talvolta quando uno è *vecchio* pensa... e che cavolo quanto è faticoso... facciamo dominare lei... :carneval: a schifiù finiù!



Ho avuto in visione un nick...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho avuto in visione un nick...


Non dire solo metà messa :smile: son curiosa quale nick?:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul fatto che il tipo di rapporto non abbia importanza per il tradito sono d'accordo. Mi sembra che il discorso fosse un altro
> Che per un uomo il rapporto anale sia di dominazione sulla donna direi che sia un dato di fatto non una mia interpretazione. Oh magari sbaglio eh
> Io l'ho sempre interpretato e vissuto così..
> Poi se tu nella dominazione ci trovi un qualcosa di adolescenziale io non la penso così. Se ho frainteso parliamone, mi sembra interessante


E' adolescenziale vantarsi o millantare performance erotiche o di essere dominatori. Gli adolescenti parlano in continuazione del sesso fatto o immaginato, normalmente gli adulti no.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non lo so ... Quando entra ti risponde :smile: ma tu hai focalizzato l'attenzione su di lui per via di questo 3D ?


Veramente trovo più insistenti Daniele o Eretteo per questi aspetti; perché lo dicono non solo in modo ironico ma anche serio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel frattempo Brunetta ha lanciato il sesso ed é fuggita


A volte ho la libera uscita


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' adolescenziale vantarsi o millantare performance erotiche o di essere dominatori. Gli adolescenti parlano in continuazione del sesso fatto o immaginato, normalmente gli adulti no.


Ma alcuni adulti si :mrgreen: più di quanto si immagini ne parlano e ne parlano e ne parlano ... ma poi "compicciano " pochino


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte ho la libera uscita


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma alcuni adulti si :mrgreen: più di quanto si immagini ne parlano e ne parlano e ne parlano ... ma poi "compicciano " pochino


Adulti poco adulti, forse? La questione che ponevo era come il sesso di chi ha un'amante viene sempre descritto con dovizia di particolari e un sottofondo di disprezzo per pratiche invece normalmente apprezzate. Se fossi la donna di uno di costoro mi domanderei come vivono il sesso normalmente e se diventa "quella roba" descritta solo se fatto con altri o se lo vivono sempre così. Nel secondo caso li saluterei.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' adolescenziale vantarsi o millantare performance erotiche o di essere dominatori. Gli adolescenti parlano in continuazione del sesso fatto o immaginato, normalmente gli adulti no.


Mia figlia dice ( tredici anni) che sono gli sfigati che parlano di sesso...
QUelli svegli lo fanno...

E non hai idea delle risate che si sono fatte lei e le sue amichette leggendo certi 3d del forum...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adulti poco adulti, forse? La questione che ponevo era come il sesso di chi ha un'amante viene sempre descritto con dovizia di particolari e un sottofondo di disprezzo per pratiche invece normalmente apprezzate. Se fossi la donna di uno di costoro mi domanderei come vivono il sesso normalmente e se diventa "quella roba" descritta solo se fatto con altri o se lo vivono sempre così. Nel secondo caso li saluterei.


Beh ammetterai che la ritenuta d'acconto...comunque...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E' adolescenziale vantarsi o millantare performance erotiche o di essere dominatori. Gli adolescenti parlano in continuazione del sesso fatto o immaginato, normalmente gli adulti no.


Ogni tanto lascio giocare il bimbo che è in me,lascio giocare la parte migliore di me,quella non contaminata,quella che ancora sogna ed idealizza.Dai cercate di capire.Poi. è vero anche che sono l'unico che ha il coraggio di parlare dei vostri segrete reconditi,delle vostre verità inconfessabili,dei vostri languori anali taciuti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

ma non sarebbe da spostare in Confessionale?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' adolescenziale vantarsi o millantare performance erotiche o di essere dominatori. Gli adolescenti parlano in continuazione del sesso fatto o immaginato, normalmente gli adulti no.



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non sarebbe da spostare in Confessionale?



Hai avuto la chiamata? :rotfl::carneval::carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai avuto la chiamata? :rotfl::carneval::carneval:



ho visto la luce.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho visto la luce.



Padre occhiverdi... s'abbenerica... 

Il forum *SERVE! *


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Padre occhiverdi... s'abbenerica...
> 
> Il forum *SERVE! *


www.youtube.com/watch?v=KllWZWyWxQM


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=KllWZWyWxQM



Santa rosalia!! hai anche messo un cappello del genere? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa rosalia!! hai anche messo un cappello del genere? :rotfl:



è incollato. non posso più toglierlo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto lascio giocare il bimbo che è in me,lascio giocare *la parte migliore di me*,quella non contaminata,quella che ancora sogna ed idealizza.Dai cercate di capire.Poi. è vero anche che sono l'unico che ha il coraggio di parlare dei vostri segrete reconditi,delle vostre verità inconfessabili,dei vostri languori anali taciuti.


. Non ti sottovalutare. Ho letto cose stupende tue.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia figlia dice ( tredici anni) che sono gli sfigati che parlano di sesso...
> QUelli svegli lo fanno...
> 
> E non hai idea delle risate che si sono fatte lei e le sue amichette leggendo certi 3d del forum...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


stai scherzando, spero


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero


Ma tu di chi pensi sia figlia esattamente?


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo c'entri con l'età
> Sono arrivata a 39 anni vivendo il sesso in un modo e ho decisamente virato dopo.
> Ovvio che si parli di una tantum e appunto di gioco.
> A 25 anni se mi parlavi di dominaZione a letto credo che mi avresti visto strabuzzare gli occhi.
> A 40 *parliamone.*......



ma soprattutto...facciamola.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma soprattutto...facciamola.
> :mrgreen:


Era quello che intendevo ma sono timida


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo ma sono timida


ti capisco.
Pure io


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Macché volete dominare voialtre...tsk...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti capisco.
> Pure io


Si certo come no...
Sono circondata da finti timidi


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macché volete dominare voialtre...tsk...



ma infatti io vorrei essere dominata, uffa.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti io vorrei essere dominata, uffa.


Idem.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu di chi pensi sia figlia esattamente?


di sua madre, ma non sono affari miei.
ma far leggere questo forum ad una ragazzina mi pare folle.
e non mi venite fuori con il fatto che ne sappiano più di noi e compagnia bella...che non c'entra un tubo.
 qui parlo di disincanto e cinismo dal quale mi piacerebbe preservare una ragazzina di quell'età


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo come no...
> Sono circondata da finti timidi


prlando seriamente.
Ogni tanto non so perchè, ma con alcuni uomini (pochissimi in verità) sono stata assalite da qualcosa che chiamo timidite e divento davvero..timida.

Raccapricciante lo so.
:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di sua madre, ma non sono affari miei.
> ma far leggere questo forum ad una ragazzina mi pare folle.
> e non mi venite fuori con il fatto che ne sappiano più di noi e compagnia bella...che non c'entra un tubo.
> qui parlo di disincanto e cinismo dal quale mi piacerebbe preservare una ragazzina di quell'età


Ah, quindi il padre è ignoto?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo ma sono timida


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Infatti arrossisci


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, quindi il padre è ignoto?


ma che cosa ne so io, madonna che comare


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, quindi il padre è ignoto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ora voglio leggere la risposta del Conte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cosa ne so io, madonna che comare


Ma è un bruco ??? (L'avatar)


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cosa ne so io, madonna che comare


IO?! Che coraggio, amica genovese.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> IO?! Che coraggio, *amica* genovese.


ma chi ti conosce.
poi tutto puoi  dire di me meno che curiosa dei fatti altrui


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ti conosce.
> poi tutto puoi  dire di me meno che curiosa dei fatti altrui


Ma come chi ti conosce che quando non scrivo ti manco pure. Senza contare che davvero ti si potrebbe dire di tutto, inclussissima la curiosità per le altrui vicende, le mie vieppiù agognate, peraltro.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come chi ti conosce che quando non scrivo ti manco pure. Senza contare che davvero ti si potrebbe dire di tutto, inclussissima la curiosità per le altrui vicende, le mie vieppiù agognate, peraltro.


ma come parli?
scommetto che ti si è annodata la lingua?
ma poi...ti bevi proprio tutto quello che dico


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di sua madre, ma non sono affari miei.
> ma far leggere questo forum ad una ragazzina mi pare folle.
> e non mi venite fuori con il fatto che ne sappiano più di noi e compagnia bella...che non c'entra un tubo.
> qui parlo di disincanto e cinismo dal quale mi piacerebbe preservare una ragazzina di quell'età



:up:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero


Veramente se le fanno anche le mie nipoti ...
Cioè ammettiamo che ci sono discussioni a livello quasi di cioè...
Insomma dai non pensavo fosse vero che invecchiando si torna indietro con 
problematiche che neanche in adolescenza mi ponevo ...
E non è che me le pongo mio dio ....tette, culi ,passioni ,amori ....
Ma va là viviamoci la vita come viene tanto per vivere bisogna lavorare e questa è la cosa primaria...
altrochè balle e incanti vari...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come parli?
> scommetto che ti si è annodata la lingua?
> ma poi...ti bevi proprio tutto quello che dico


Io parlo come scrivo, peraltro.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Veramente se le fanno anche le mie nipoti ...
> Cioè ammettiamo che ci sono discussioni a livello quasi di cioè...
> Insomma dai non pensavo fosse vero che invecchiando si torna indietro con
> problematiche che neanche in adolescenza mi ponevo ...
> ...



alcune si', sono a livello di Cioe' e c'e' leggerezza...
altre storie...cavoli...mica tanto...,
e poi questo forum ha in prevalenza storie d'amore burrascose, con traditori e traditi....belle storie d'amore che finiscono male...disincanto...
Il tema spesso e volentieri e' sempre quello, come e' giusto che sia per un fortum che si occupa di "tradimento".
mentre in giro ci sono forum con temi piu' vari...non so...dal mio punto di vista forse sono piu' appropriati per un ragazzino...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

*farfalla e tebe...*



Tebe ha detto:


> ma soprattutto...facciamola.
> :mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo ma sono timida



facciamola!
io vorrei farmi dominare da un collega che ha 30 anni piu' di me...oggi lo guardavo e mentre lalvoravo, mi sono fatta la mia pellicola erotica nella mia mente...
non so come renderla concreta...
ho due giorni di tempo...perche' poi devo lasciare il lavoro e cambiare citta'...

consigli???

vorrei portarlo a dominarmi...
insomma...sono una dominatrice (di scena) che vuole essere dominata!

Perche' chiedo a voi?
secondo me e' colpa vostra se mi sono fatta 'sto film di essere dominata da un vecchio centauro...a furia di leggervi avete influenzato le mie fantasie sessuali....
quindi dovete aiutarmi :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> alcune si', sono a livello di Cioe' e c'e' leggerezza...
> altre storie...cavoli...mica tanto...,
> e poi questo forum ha in prevalenza storie d'amore burrascose, con traditori e traditi....belle storie d'amore che finiscono male...disincanto...
> Il tema spesso e volentieri e' sempre quello, come e' giusto che sia per un fortum che si occupa di "tradimento".
> mentre in giro ci sono forum con temi piu' vari...non so...dal mio punto di vista forse sono piu' appropriati per un ragazzino...


Premettendo che saranno pure affaracci suoi, immagino che, visto che entrambi i genitori leggono sto forum e quindi ce l'hanno tra i preferiti, probabilmente è capitato che la figlia possa aver dato un'occhiata. E non credo proprio ne sia una lettrice assidua, peraltro.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Premettendo che saranno pure affaracci suoi, immagino che, visto che entrambi i genitori leggono sto forum e quindi ce l'hanno tra i preferiti, probabilmente è capitato che la figlia possa aver dato un'occhiata. *E non credo proprio ne sia una lettrice assidua,* peraltro.


Forse. Certo...non potrai mai saperlo.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero


No...
Il pc era in cucina aperto sul forum...
Io ero al pianoforte...
Le ho sentite ridere come pazze e sono piombato come un falco inveendo come osate a sbirciare nel forum voi capre birmane?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di sua madre, ma non sono affari miei.
> ma far leggere questo forum ad una ragazzina mi pare folle.
> e non mi venite fuori con il fatto che ne sappiano più di noi e compagnia bella...che non c'entra un tubo.
> qui parlo di disincanto e cinismo dal quale mi piacerebbe preservare una ragazzina di quell'età


:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Il pc era in cucina aperto sul forum...
> Io ero al pianoforte...
> Le ho sentite ridere come pazze e sono piombato come un falco inveendo come osate a sbirciare nel forum voi capre birmane?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> facciamola!
> io vorrei farmi dominare da un collega che ha 30 anni piu' di me...oggi lo guardavo e mentre lalvoravo, mi sono fatta la mia pellicola erotica nella mia mente...
> non so come renderla concreta...
> ho due giorni di tempo...perche' poi devo lasciare il lavoro e cambiare citta'...
> ...


Ma dominata in che senso? Cioè come?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> alcune si', sono a livello di Cioe' e c'e' leggerezza...
> altre storie...cavoli...mica tanto...,
> e poi questo forum ha in prevalenza storie d'amore burrascose, con traditori e traditi....belle storie d'amore che finiscono male...disincanto...
> Il tema spesso e volentieri e' sempre quello, come e' giusto che sia per un fortum che si occupa di "tradimento".
> mentre in giro ci sono forum con temi piu' vari...non so...dal mio punto di vista forse sono piu' appropriati per un ragazzino...


Ma no loro ridevano di quello che scrive Oscuro no?
Il 3d che si intitola er dito nel culo....

Essù so ragazze no?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey non mi frega sai se sono padre o meno di quella capra birmana...

La mia angoscia è che è identica a mia madre.
Questa è la punizione degli dei per un povero conte...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no loro ridevano di quello che scrive Oscuro no?
> Il 3d che si intitola er dito nel culo....
> 
> Essù so ragazze no?



Oscuro e' uno spasso...
in nessun altro forum lo troverai....

in effetti, ora capisco ....perche' leggere qui e solo qui!!!


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dominata in che senso? Cioè come?



in tutti i sensi...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Oscuro e' uno spasso...
> in nessun altro forum lo troverai....
> 
> in effetti, ora capisco ....perche' leggere qui e solo qui!!!


Non lo nego...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey non mi frega sai se sono padre o meno di quella capra birmana...
> 
> La mia angoscia è che è identica a mia madre.
> Questa è la punizione degli dei per un povero conte...


Senza manco conoscerla (o conoscerti) ti comunico che molto probabilmente è molto più simile a te di quanto tu, consciamente o meno, sia disposto ad ammettere.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> in tutti i sensi...


Ehm, cioè?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza manco conoscerla (o conoscerti) ti comunico che molto probabilmente è molto più simile a te di quanto tu, consciamente o meno, sia disposto ad ammettere.


Purtroppo si....
Infatti mia moglie dice che non andiamo d'accordo io e lei perchè siamo simili...
Ma lei, mia figlia, è un'abilissima manipolatrice...

Mi disse a otto anni...sai papino, mi sono resa conto che per convincere le persone, bisogna ricorrere a delle belle bugie, confezionate così bene, che sembrino verità...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, cioè?


mentale...fisico...ho in testa una fantasia erotica da oggi...che non fa altro che crescere e via via si aggiungono gli elementi...devo realizzarla...perche' poi non lo vedro' piu e uno cosi non lo trovero' piu...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, cioè?


 Ti deve fare un disegnino ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> facciamola!
> io vorrei farmi dominare da un collega che ha 30 anni piu' di me...oggi lo guardavo e mentre lalvoravo, mi sono fatta la mia pellicola erotica nella mia mente...
> non so come renderla concreta...
> ho due giorni di tempo...perche' poi devo lasciare il lavoro e cambiare citta'...
> ...



non saprei cosa consigliare
mai sognato di farmi dominare...
In bocca al lupo comunque


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ...ho in testa una fantasia erotica da oggi...che non fa altro che crescere.


CIOE'???


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> mentale...fisico...ho in testa una fantasia erotica da oggi...che non fa altro che crescere e via via si aggiungono gli elementi...devo realizzarla...perche' poi non lo vedro' piu e uno cosi non lo trovero' piu...


E non ti proponi i perché la sua dominazione  dovrebbe partire  dall'approccio ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti deve fare un disegnino ??? :mrgreen:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> CIOE'???


ALESSANDRA te prego fagli un disegnino :sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti deve fare un disegnino ??? :mrgreen:


Nel senso che a meno che uno non si porta frustini, legacci, cappucci e manette, io personalmente credo che un rapporto "normale", fatto in una certa maniera, sia già abbastanza dominatorio di suo.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non saprei cosa consigliare
> mai sognato di farmi dominare...
> In bocca al lupo comunque
> 
> ...



si infatti...adesso dovevo svegliarmi...ora che sto lasciando il lavoro...
ma ho saputo da poco che e' un bad boy...
Gia' mi piaceva ma l'avevo lasciato perdere perche' al mio primo tentativo mi aveva chiuso la bocca con un "potresti essere mia figlia"
ma poi ho scoperto che e' uno che non disdegna affatto...e' un ragazzaccio...nonostante la sua eta'...
e la cosa mi ha risvegliato un interesse erotico non indifferente...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ALESSANDRA te prego fagli un disegnino :sbatti:


MAGARI!


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> facciamola!
> io vorrei farmi dominare da un collega che ha 30 anni piu' di me...oggi lo guardavo e mentre lalvoravo, mi sono fatta la mia pellicola erotica nella mia mente...
> non so come renderla concreta...
> ho due giorni di tempo...perche' poi devo lasciare il lavoro e cambiare citta'...
> ...


prendilo x il pacco e trascinalo in un motel.

se tra 2 giorni devi andartene,mi sembra il momento migliore per prendere l'iniziativa


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che a meno che uno non si porta frustini, legacci, cappucci e manette, io personalmente credo che un rapporto "normale", fatto in una certa maniera, sia già abbastanza dominatorio di suo.



no...io voglio altro...
non un rapporto normale...classico...sogno roba selvaggia...e senza l'ausilio di frustini...

oggi guardavo la sua giacca in pelle...mhmm...
me lo immaginavo con indosso quella e le mutande giu'...mentre fa di me quello che vuole...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> si infatti...adesso dovevo svegliarmi...ora che sto lasciando il lavoro...
> ma ho saputo da poco che e' un bad boy...
> Gia' mi piaceva ma l'avevo lasciato perdere perche' al mio primo tentativo mi aveva chiuso la bocca con un "potresti essere mia figlia"
> ma poi ho scoperto che e' uno che non disdegna affatto...e' un ragazzaccio...nonostante la sua eta'...
> e la cosa mi ha risvegliato un interesse erotico non indifferente...


Be' ma allora che aspetti :mrgreen: riproponiti:mrgreen: digli che anche tu sei una ragazzaccia e falLo prima che JB esca di senno :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che a meno che uno non si porta frustini, legacci, cappucci e manette, io personalmente credo che un rapporto "normale", fatto in una certa maniera, sia già abbastanza dominatorio di suo.


Secondo me non hai capito ... Però ... Attendo conferma


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E non ti proponi i perché la sua dominazione  dovrebbe partire  dall'approccio ??? :mrgreen:



esatto! vorrei fosse cosi'...ma un amo mi tocca butttarlo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> esatto! vorrei fosse cosi'...ma un amo mi tocca butttarlo!:mrgreen:


Ma anche piccolo... Se è un ragazzaccio basta poco ... :mrgreen: E poi è facile far credere che han preso l'iniziativa loro :carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' ma allora che aspetti :mrgreen: riproponiti:mrgreen: digli che anche tu sei una ragazzaccia e falLo prima che JB esca di senno :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai capito ... Però ... Attendo conferma



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fiammetta ha capito bene cosa intendo!!!:up:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche piccolo... Se è un ragazzaccio basta poco ... :mrgreen: E poi è facile far credere che han preso l'iniziativa loro :carneval:



:up: Grande Fiammetta!!
domani gli chiedo di farmi provare a montare la sua moto...


:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up: Grande Fiammetta!!
> domani gli chiedo di farmi provare a montare la sua moto...
> 
> 
> :sonar:


Si ma poi facci sapere .... soprattutto a JB


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> no...io voglio altro...
> non un rapporto normale...classico...sogno roba selvaggia...e senza l'ausilio di frustini...
> 
> oggi guardavo la sua giacca in pelle...mhmm...
> me lo immaginavo con indosso quella e le mutande giu'...mentre fa di me quello che vuole...


Io il rapporto "classico" lo intendo che ti tengo per i capelli, ti faccio il culo rosso e te lo infilo talmente tanto dentro che te lo senti fino in gola, per tipo qualche ora. Ma immagino che non tutti gli attribuiscano lo stesso
significato. Vabbè.


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up: Grande Fiammetta!!
> domani gli chiedo di farmi provare a montare la sua moto...
> 
> 
> :sonar:


nah niente giochini,non hai tempo.

ficcagli la lingua in bocca senza nemmeno salutarlo.   se è un old bad boy sul serio, capisce e ti spalma al muro


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io il rapporto "classico" lo intendo che ti tengo per i capelli, ti faccio il culo rosso e te lo infilo talmente tanto dentro che te lo senti fino in gola, per tipo qualche ora. Ma immagino che non tutti gli attribuiscano lo stesso
> significato. Vabbè.



:mexican: urca!! io conoscevo un altro...classicismo!!!


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> no...io voglio altro...
> non un rapporto normale...classico...sogno roba selvaggia...e senza l'ausilio di frustini...
> 
> oggi guardavo la sua giacca in pelle...mhmm...
> me lo immaginavo con indosso quella e le mutande giu'...mentre fa di me quello che vuole...


capisco.   interessante.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah niente giochini,non hai tempo.
> 
> ficcagli la lingua in bocca senza nemmeno salutarlo.   se è un old bad boy sul serio, *capisce e ti spalma al muro*



minchia...magari!!!


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> capisco.   interessante.



ha una giacca da dominatore cattivo...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah niente giochini,non hai tempo.
> 
> ficcagli la lingua in bocca senza nemmeno salutarlo.   se è un old bad boy sul serio, capisce e ti spalma al muro


Ma tu stai dando consigli a lei, o stai scrivendo quello che ti piacerebbe facessero a te?


P.S: non minacciarmi!


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ha una giacca da dominatore cattivo...


la giacca può fuorviare.   devi guardarlo negli occhi.   ma immagino tu l'abbia già fatto


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la giacca può fuorviare.   devi guardarlo negli occhi.   ma immagino tu l'abbia già fatto


la giacca fa parte del mio immaginario erotico...io la sento...appoggiata sulla mia pelle nuda...la sua giacca dalla pelle dura e fredda...con le zip di metallo che graffiano,...durante il rapporto io sono di spalle...piegata come una pezza sulla sella della sua moto...mentre con quella sua voce profonda mi dice cosa devo e cosa non...
ed io di spalle posso solo intuire cosa mi fara'...ma non lo so...perche' sono girata...


NON CE LA FACCIO PIU'!!!
QUESTO E' UN VERO E PROPRIO ATTACCO DI MANICO SOGNANDO UN MANIACO IN MOTO!!!

colpa di oscuro!!!
e' la maledizione del suo post!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io il rapporto "classico" lo intendo che ti tengo per i capelli, ti faccio il culo rosso e te lo infilo talmente tanto dentro che te lo senti fino in gola, per tipo qualche ora. Ma immagino che non tutti gli attribuiscano lo stesso
> significato. Vabbè.


Famme' capi stai cercando di riguadagnare terreno  ? È come que la tua fantasia è obsoleta sappilo:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah niente giochini,non hai tempo.
> 
> ficcagli la lingua in bocca senza nemmeno salutarlo.   se è un old bad boy sul serio, capisce e ti spalma al muro


Ma questo lo fa un uomo !!! No una  donna che deve sedurre   Alessandra sa bene come fare veroooooo!!!!!???


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma questo lo fa un uomo !!! No una  donna che deve sedurre   Alessandra sa bene come fare veroooooo!!!!!???



si, si:up:

anche perche' se gli infilassi la lingua in bocca...sarei io quella che conduce...e nel mio immaginario c'e' ben altro...!!!
quindi devo farmi portare all'essere...posseduta....dominata....


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Famme' capi stai cercando di riguadagnare terreno  ? È come que la tua fantasia è obsoleta sappilo:smile:


Ma quale fantasia (portami via).


----------



## Simy (3 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi...mi sta broccolando un ragazzino...no io il toy boy no...non ce la posso fare.... :unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ragazzi...mi sta broccolando un ragazzino...no io il toy boy no...non ce la posso fare.... :unhappy:



non partire prevenuta! suvvia! anche il ragazzino puo' riservare belle sorprese!!

io sto per lasciare questa citta' e prima di chiudere l'ultima valigia, vorrei lasciare un ricordo selvaggio agli unici due interessanti che ho conosciuto in questo posto:

un ragazzino 
e il centauro con la giacca da dominatore (che potrebbe essere il nonno del ragazzino)


----------



## Simy (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> non partire prevenuta! suvvia! anche il ragazzino puo' riservare belle sorprese!!
> 
> io sto per lasciare questa citta' e prima di chiudere l'ultima valigia, vorrei lasciare un ricordo selvaggio agli unici due interessanti che ho conosciuto in questo posto:
> 
> ...



... :unhappy:
in genere sono attratta da quelli più grandi di me...

minchia questo ha 22 anni:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ... :unhappy:
> in genere sono attratta da quelli più grandi di me...
> 
> minchia questo ha 22 anni:unhappy:


Ma ti piace o no?  se ti piace magari tanto ragazzino non si dimostra:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> no...io voglio altro...
> non un rapporto normale...classico...sogno roba selvaggia...e senza l'ausilio di frustini...
> 
> oggi guardavo la sua giacca in pelle...mhmm...
> me lo immaginavo con indosso quella e le mutande giu'...mentre fa di me quello che vuole...


è sposato?


----------



## Spider (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sposato?


perche...
secondo te cambierebbe qualcosa?
tipo .. è sposato non ci scopo, ect,ect...
a certi livelli, devono stare attente pure le maniglie delle porte...
per non parlare dei portoni!!!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perche...
> secondo te cambierebbe qualcosa?
> tipo .. è sposato non ci scopo, ect,ect...
> a certi livelli, devono stare attente pure le maniglie delle porte...
> per non parlare dei portoni!!!!


per me cambierebbe tutto , ça va sans dire.
rispetto per gli altrui legami


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me cambierebbe tutto , ça va sans dire.
> rispetto per gli altrui legami


Ma suvvia voleva far la sporcacciona nel forum e vedere se ci scandalizzavamo!


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma suvvia voleva far la sporcacciona nel forum e vedere se ci scandalizzavamo!


mi sono scandalizzata


----------



## Spider (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono scandalizzata


ma tu...certe cose non le fai????
hai visto quanto c'è da imparare...


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> facciamola!
> io vorrei farmi dominare da un collega che ha 30 anni piu' di me...oggi lo guardavo e mentre lalvoravo, mi sono fatta la mia pellicola erotica nella mia mente...
> non so come renderla concreta...
> ho due giorni di tempo...perche' poi devo lasciare il lavoro e cambiare citta'...
> ...



Madonna santa (cit)
Spero ci abbia pensato Farfie perchè ultimamente, quello che ho scelto per la dominazione....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Ho perso lo smalto.
Quando avevo solo cinquant'anni invece li riconoscevo al volo i dominatori.
E con uno mi sono divertita parecchio.


vabbè.
bei tempi andati.


scusa ora devo andare a schiaffeggiare le gengive dopo essermi tolta la dentiera.
Godo di più che schiaffeggiare altro.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> mentale...fisico...ho in testa una fantasia erotica da oggi...che non fa altro che crescere e via via si aggiungono gli elementi...devo realizzarla...perche' poi non lo vedro' piu e uno cosi non lo trovero' piu...





Diglielo. A maggior ragione se non lo vedrai più sul lavoro.
Esattamente come l'hai detto qui o lo stai dicendo. In maniera molto. Molto semplice.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche piccolo... Se è un ragazzaccio basta poco ... :mrgreen: E poi è facile far credere che han preso l'iniziativa loro :carneval:



quoto!


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io il rapporto "classico" lo intendo che ti tengo per i capelli, ti faccio il culo rosso e te lo infilo talmente tanto dentro che te lo senti fino in gola, per tipo qualche ora. Ma immagino che non tutti gli attribuiscano lo stesso
> significato. Vabbè.



CHANEL PRESTO!



















































*TUMPH!*


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma questo lo fa un uomo !!! No una  donna che deve sedurre   Alessandra sa bene come fare veroooooo!!!!!???


ok ma se ha solo 2 giorni non è che può stare ad aspettare che l'opera di seduzione faccia effetto


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok ma se ha solo 2 giorni non è che può stare ad aspettare che l'opera di seduzione faccia effetto


L'opera di seduzione la può applicare in poco tempo senza dover applicare un'azione diretta come la lingua in bocca :smile:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma suvvia voleva far la sporcacciona nel forum e vedere se ci scandalizzavamo!





Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono scandalizzata


ecco perche' mi espongo poco da queste parti...appena esterno i miei pruriti...mi date subito della sporcacciona!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ... :unhappy:
> in genere sono attratta da quelli più grandi di me...
> 
> minchia questo ha 22 anni:unhappy:



mai dire mai...alcuni 22enni possono sorprendere...fidati


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perche...
> secondo te cambierebbe qualcosa?
> tipo .. è sposato non ci scopo, ect,ect...
> a certi livelli, devono stare attente pure le maniglie delle porte...
> per non parlare dei portoni!!!!



vero! siamo proprio a quei livelli!!!:up:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diglielo. A maggior ragione se non lo vedrai più sul lavoro.
> Esattamente come l'hai detto qui o lo stai dicendo. In maniera molto. Molto semplice.



ha detto che potrei essere sua figlia...cosi' diretto non funziona...

vediamo...ho in mente qualcosa...vediamo se domani funzionera'...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> CHANEL PRESTO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhaha...anche per me!!! mi ha scioccata!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'opera di seduzione la può applicare in poco tempo senza dover applicare un'azione diretta come la lingua in bocca :smile:


:up:

ho in mente qualcosa...
vedremo domani!!


----------



## Spider (3 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ahhaha...anche per me!!! mi ha scioccata!!!:rotfl:


seeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
ma se quelli erano solo i ...preliminari.


----------



## Simy (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti piace o no?  se ti piace magari tanto ragazzino non si dimostra:mrgreen:


non li dimostra i suoi 22 anni.... non è male effettivamente :smile:



Alessandra ha detto:


> mai dire mai...alcuni 22enni possono sorprendere...fidati



mmmhh famose a fidà


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'opera di seduzione la può applicare in poco tempo senza dover applicare un'azione diretta come la lingua in bocca :smile:


ok,ma se tra stazione trasmittente e ricevente il canale di comunicazione è accidentato,il segnale può non passare...e allora si deve procedere a tappe forzate


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non li dimostra i suoi 22 anni.... non è male effettivamente :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche perchè se il 22enne fa il fesso,so che a Yuma mancano un paio di femori nuovi con cui giocare e a me serve della pelle nuova per le mie sedie


----------



## Simy (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche perchè se il 22enne fa il fesso,so che a Yuma mancano un paio di femori nuovi con cui giocare e a me serve della pelle nuova per le mie sedie


cosi me li fate scappare tutti però... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma se tra stazione trasmittente e ricevente il canale di comunicazione è accidentato,il segnale può non passare...e allora si deve procedere a tappe forzate


Ma tu di chi non ti fidi del ricevente o del trasmittente ?  Sono talmente stanca che ti approvo  Alessandra se non funziona il tuo approccio usa quello suggerito da perpli


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche perchè se il 22enne fa il fesso,so che a Yuma mancano un paio di femori nuovi con cui giocare e a me serve della pelle nuova per le mie sedie


Ma sei violento !!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cosi me li fate scappare tutti però... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nah.   però è sempre bene avvisare i naviganti che gli incidenti capitano......


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu di chi non ti fidi del ricevente o del trasmittente ?  Sono talmente stanca che ti approvo  Alessandra se non funziona il tuo approccio usa quello suggerito da perpli



:up::up::up:
vedremo....


qui il tempo stringe!!!
 e l'ormone balla....

:rock:


ahime'!!!


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu di chi non ti fidi del ricevente o del trasmittente ?  Sono talmente stanca che ti approvo  Alessandra se non funziona il tuo approccio usa quello suggerito da perpli


anche se vive all'estero Alessandra è pur sempre una donna italiana.

il che vuol dire che le basta un sorriso,uno sguardo ed al limite limite un bottone della camicetta che salta ad arte, mettendo meglio in mostra una magnifica quinta per farsi capire.

bisogna vedere se la stazione ricevente è davvero quello che promette di essere o meno.....


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.   però è sempre bene avvisare i naviganti che gli incidenti capitano......



:scared:


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :scared:


appunto.... :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ecco perche' mi espongo poco da queste parti...appena esterno i miei pruriti...mi date subito della sporcacciona!!!:rotfl:


Meglio il blog per certi discorsi.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche se vive all'estero Alessandra è pur sempre una donna italiana.
> 
> il che vuol dire che le basta un sorriso,uno sguardo ed al limite limite un bottone della camicetta che salta ad arte, mettendo meglio in mostra una magnifica quinta per farsi capire.
> 
> bisogna vedere se la stazione ricevente è davvero quello che promette di essere o meno.....



vero...dove lavoro io le ragazze sorridono di rado...un sorriso e' cosa rara...
infatti con il mio modo di essere...piu' solare del loro...ho visto sciogliere certe persone di pietra...

ma ovviamente impazzisco per l'unico rimasto tale...
l'uomo che non deve chiedere e non chiedera' mai...
il centauro che va e viene con la sua moto ruggente...fregandosene anche delle piu' estreme temperature...
neve, sole, vento da tempesta...lui e' sempre a cavallo della sua moto...
e' quello che in 5 minuti ti insegna tutto lo slang locale...perche' quando qualcosa non va...non si risparmia...e snocciola tutto il dizionario "anti-oxford"....
quello che e' stato tutto sesso droga e rock and roll e continua a essere il ribelle...
che se ne frega del manager...
anima rock....


ahhhh...che figo!!!


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Meglio il blog per certi discorsi.



eh...si...!!!


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> vero...dove lavoro io le ragazze sorridono di rado...un sorriso e' cosa rara...
> infatti con il mio modo di essere...piu' solare del loro...ho visto sciogliere certe persone di pietra...
> 
> ma ovviamente impazzisco per l'unico rimasto tale...
> ...


ragioni di più per non perdere tempo in giochetti,che non hanno il tempo di svilupparsi


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> vero...dove lavoro io le ragazze sorridono di rado...un sorriso e' cosa rara...
> infatti con il mio modo di essere...piu' solare del loro...ho visto sciogliere certe persone di pietra...
> 
> ma ovviamente impazzisco per l'unico rimasto tale...
> ...


MINCHIA!
La parte oscura e meno griffata di Man.
paura. Terrore e fifa.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> MINCHIA!
> La parte oscura e meno griffata di Man.
> paura. Terrore e fifa.



E' un inglese del countryside!!
Non e' italiano...


qui si parla di birra, gin, cazzotti e rock and roll!!

E da quel volto impassibile...sotto sotto emerge un ghigno che la dice lunga...
e quegli occhi chiari che brillano di una luce birichina...ribelle...


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

A me attizza perche' e' cosi'...

e scalpito perche' ho due gg di tempo e un esemplare cosi'...non credo lo trovero' facilmente...
non nella metropoli inglese dove sto per trasferirmi...
ne' tanto meno in Italia...nella mia fashion city dove sono nata e cresciuta...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> A me attizza perche' e' cosi'...
> 
> e scalpito perche' ho due gg di tempo e un esemplare cosi'...non credo lo trovero' facilmente...
> non nella metropoli inglese dove sto per trasferirmi...
> ne' tanto meno in Italia...nella mia fashion city dove sono nata e cresciuta...


La mancanza di bidet nei bagni inglesi mi raffredda parecchio :mexican:


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mancanza di bidet nei bagni inglesi mi raffredda parecchio :mexican:



c'e' rimedio


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> c'e' rimedio


Ti porti salviette umidificate in borsa insieme ai profilattici? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti porti salviette umidificate in borsa insieme ai profilattici? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ahahah...io credevo parlassi delle difficolta' del lavarsi senza bidet!!
io trovo sempre modo come farlo!!
ma credo tu qui intenda l'eventuale pulizia di lui?

le salviette umidificate ce le ho...

oddio...se e' lercio...fa parte del copione...tenendo conto del soggetto rock and roll che vi ho descritto!
ma tanto...con un preservativo...il problema si risolve...

altre raffinatezze dove devo avere contatto con fluidi...non ho voglia di farle...specie con uno che uno non conosco e che mi ispira da "big" botta in motorbike e via!!!


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ahahah...io credevo parlassi delle difficolta' del lavarsi senza bidet!!
> io trovo sempre modo come farlo!!
> ma credo tu qui intenda l'eventuale pulizia di lui?
> 
> ...


e se ti "costringe" ad un soffocotto con tanto di tirata di capelli?
Non so a te, ma a me, il mangia&bevi, non piace.


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

soffocotto con cappuccio?





paura


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ahahah...io credevo parlassi delle difficolta' del lavarsi senza bidet!!
> io trovo sempre modo come farlo!!
> ma credo tu qui intenda l'eventuale pulizia di lui?
> 
> ...


Alludevo alla cattiva fama degli inglesi :unhappy::up::mexican:


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e se ti "costringe" ad un soffocotto con tanto di tirata di capelli?
> Non so a te, ma a me, il mangia&bevi, non piace.



azz...non ci avevo pensato...

no..il mangia e bevi (hahaah favolosa espressione!!!) mi fa proprio schifo! vado solo di drink!!

pero' non ho voglia di soffocotti...
io vorrei una botta e via qui...nelle campagne locali...a bordo della sua moto...o per terra...tra i morbidi ciuffi verdi...

vorrei essere dominata da dietro da dietro...
ho questo fantasia erotica con lui...

vedremo....


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> soffocotto con cappuccio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, ..paura!
e' come una bestemmia urlata in chiesa!!!


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alludevo alla cattiva fama degli inglesi :unhappy::up::mexican:



vedremo!
l'igiene intima non e' il loro forte...e si' che il sapone intimo lo vendono anche nei negozi locali!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche se vive all'estero Alessandra è pur sempre una donna italiana.  il che vuol dire che le basta un sorriso,uno sguardo ed al limite limite un bottone della camicetta che salta ad arte, mettendo meglio in mostra una magnifica quinta per farsi capire.  bisogna vedere se la stazione ricevente è davvero quello che promette di essere o meno.....


  Buongiorno...ah vedi che sai come si fa....quindi non ti fidi del ricevente dici che é farlocco? Solo Alessandra potrà illuminarci


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*alessandor*



Alessandra ha detto:


> azz...non ci avevo pensato...
> 
> no..il mangia e bevi (hahaah favolosa espressione!!!) mi fa proprio schifo! vado solo di drink!!
> 
> ...


Eh ti salvi perchè siamo lontani alessandra....!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Oscuro e' uno spasso...
> in nessun altro forum lo troverai....
> 
> in effetti, ora capisco ....perche' leggere qui e solo qui!!!


Grazie, pensa che nella vita reale sono lo stesso,se non fosse per i miei completi neri o blu, con cravatte rosa o marroni,occhiali da sole azzurrati che fortunatamente danno la percezione di trovarsi davanti ad un uomo serio...!


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie, pensa che nella vita reale sono lo stesso,se non fosse per i miei completi neri o blu, con cravatte rosa o marroni,occhiali da sole azzurrati che fortunatamente danno la percezione di trovarsi davanti ad un uomo serio...!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie, pensa che nella vita reale sono lo stesso,se non fosse per i miei completi neri o blu, con cravatte rosa o marroni,occhiali da sole azzurrati che fortunatamente danno la percezione di trovarsi davanti ad un uomo serio *ed un po tanto omosessuale*...!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


 ma noooooooooooo


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti dicono che sembro un poliziotto o un avvocato stronzo, la mia serietà è contaminata dalle cazzate che mi frullano per la testa.Dicono che riesco a passare da un discorso di una profondità estrema alla cazzata più esplosiva con una naturalezza invidiabile,dicono che si vede che sono un cazzo per il culo,dicono che sono molto fine e riesco benissimo a fare il coatto,forse sono coatto e imito benissimo le persone fini.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Un pò o tanto?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti dicono che sembro un poliziotto o un avvocato stronzo, la mia serietà è contaminata dalle cazzate che mi frullano per la testa.Dicono che riesco a passare da un discorso di una profondità estrema alla cazzata più esplosiva con una naturalezza invidiabile,dicono che si vede che sono un cazzo per il culo,dicono che sono molto fine e riesco benissimo a fare il coatto,forse sono coatto e imito benissimo le persone fini.


io la prima volta che t'ho visto non me la dimenticherò mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Vabbè*

Non hai visto me....ma la macchina vero?


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai visto me....ma la macchina vero?


più che altro l'ho prima sentita...poi l'ho vista...:carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pò o tanto?:rotfl:


Un po' tanto. Cioè tanto 

Cmq la cravatta rosa è un must! Sono gli occhiali che proprio... :singleeye: .

Mi raccomando i calzini bianchi! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> più che altro l'ho prima sentita...poi l'ho vista...:carneval:


Già....che rumore arrapante che aveva.....Lasciamo stare.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*No*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Un po' tanto. Cioè tanto
> 
> Cmq la cravatta rosa è un must! Sono gli occhiali che proprio... :singleeye: .
> 
> Mi raccomando i calzini bianchi! :rotfl:


Alt!I miei completi son gessati blu o neri,qualcuno grigio,camicia inevitabilmente di"7 camicie"non porto orologio per non rovinare i polsini,il rosa andava gli anni scorsi... mi piace sul completo blu e camicia bianca,anche sul completo grigio e camicia bianca.Gli occhiali?ray-ban azzurrati tipo maurizio merli in "roma violenta"insomma sono uno da culo....credimi....e non il mio ovviamente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alt!I miei completi son gessati blu o neri,qualcuno grigio,camicia inevitabilmente di"7 camicie"non porto orologio per non rovinare i polsini,il rosa andava gli anni scorsi... mi piace sul completo blu e camicia bianca,anche sul completo grigio e camicia bianca.Gli occhiali?ray-ban azzurrati tipo maurizio merli in "roma violenta"insomma sono uno da culo....credimi....e non il mio ovviamente.


Merda io non trovo più il mio orologio... che giramento di cocomeri.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alt!I miei completi son gessati blu o neri,qualcuno grigio,camicia inevitabilmente di"7 camicie"non porto orologio per non rovinare i polsini,il rosa andava gli anni scorsi... mi piace sul completo blu e camicia bianca,anche sul completo grigio e camicia bianca.Gli occhiali?ray-ban azzurrati *tipo maurizio merli in "roma violenta"i*nsomma sono uno da culo....credimi....e non il mio ovviamente.


lo zio di fabrizio corona:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> lo zio di fabrizio corona:rotfl:


Non mi toccare maurizio merli...!


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già....che rumore arrapante che aveva.....Lasciamo stare.


già


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Già*



Simy ha detto:


> già


ti stuzzicava vero?


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti stuzzicava vero?



una cifra!


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi toccare maurizio merli...!


riposi in pace


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Vabbè*



Simy ha detto:


> una cifra!


Altri 10 giorni...e poi chissà cosa mi dirà il cervello...!


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già....che rumore arrapante che *aveva.*....Lasciamo stare.



ma l'hai abbandonata?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*No*



free ha detto:


> ma l'hai abbandonata?


No,ma dopo quasi tre mesi,mi sono rotto le scatole.son stai mandati  6 iniettori a nord....!Erano quelli....si son bruciato,dopo che si è cotto il cablaggio elettrico.


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ma dopo quasi tre mesi,mi sono rotto le scatole.son stai mandati  6 iniettori a nord....!Erano quelli....si son bruciato,dopo che si è cotto il cablaggio elettrico.



e quindi che fai?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Nulla*



free ha detto:


> e quindi che fai?


Sto aspettando che riparino gli ineittori,poi una volta ripresa deciderò cosa fare...!Sono incazzato.


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto aspettando che riparino gli ineittori,poi una volta ripresa deciderò cosa fare...!Sono incazzato.



vabbè ma la colpa mica è della coatta


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto aspettando che riparino gli ineittori,poi una volta ripresa deciderò cosa fare...!*Sono incazzato*.



immagino:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

il toy boy mi ha scritto che è fuori roma per lavoro...rientra il 20... mi ha invitato ad uscire con lui sabato 22.... :scared:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il toy boy mi ha scritto che è fuori roma per lavoro...rientra il 20... mi ha invitato ad uscire con lui sabato 22.... :scared:


Dai Simy fallo felice 
Magari poi ti piace...certo se avesse 50 anni sarebbe meglio ma potrebbe (notare il problema) stupirci


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dai Simy fallo felice
> Magari poi ti piace...certo se avesse 50 anni sarebbe meglio ma potrebbe (notare il problema) stupirci


Suor simona?figurati...................................


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai Simy fallo felice
> Magari poi ti piace...certo se avesse 50 anni sarebbe meglio ma potrebbe (notare il problema) stupirci


io lo so che tu la pensi come me


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suor simona?figurati...................................


Che devo fare con sta ragazza....dimmi tu..dammi qualche dritta..
É brava ma non si applica


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che devo fare con sta ragazza....dimmi tu..dammi qualche dritta..
> É brava ma non si applica



no parliamone...


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Che devo fare con sta ragazza....dimmi tu..dammi qualche dritta..
> É brava ma non si applica


Suor simona è la mia preoccupazione...!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suor simona è la mia preoccupazione...!


Anche la mia
Dobbiamo sentirci e pensare a una strategia..rischiamo di perderla


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

io vi vorrei vedere ad andare al concerto di Fabrizio Moro è!!! cazzo mi avesse invitato a cena...no il concerto di Fabrizio Moro... abbattetemi 

:sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Anche la mia
> Dobbiamo sentirci e pensare a una strategia..rischiamo di perderla


Sarà colpa mia farfalla cara?lei vive nel mito di oscuro,e tutti gli altri gli sembrano zero...che dici?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Ma dai*



Simy ha detto:


> io vi vorrei vedere ad andare al concerto di Fabrizio Moro è!!! cazzo mi avesse invitato a cena...no il concerto di Fabrizio Moro... abbattetemi
> 
> :sbatti:


E vabbè ascolta:accetta l'invito,poi mentr siete in macchina gli infili una mano nella patto,te ne vai alla marcigliana e fine della storia....mamma mia suor simona un pò di verve.


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè ascolta:accetta l'invito,poi mentr siete in macchina gli infili una mano nella patto,te ne vai alla marcigliana e fine della storia....mamma mia suor simona un pò di verve.


:risata:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Che ti ridi?dovevi capitare con me.....altro che ridere...!


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ti ridi?dovevi capitare con me.....altro che ridere...!


 mi ha detto che mi prepara lui la cena


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> mi ha detto che mi prepara lui la cena


Ma quale cena?????Ma dai sei antica!Fai come ti dico,fatti venire a prendere e dopo 5 minuti gli dici:ascolta io ho una certa età,non mi piacciono le perdite di tempo,quindi calati sti pantaloni,e gli parti di soffocotto.Adoro le donne così.!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà colpa mia farfalla cara?lei vive nel mito di oscuro,e tutti gli altri gli sembrano zero...che dici?


Certo che dopo te, difficile poter trovare un uomo all'altezza...
Mi sa che é davvero questo il motivo...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale cena?????Ma dai sei antica!Fai come ti dico,fatti venire a prendere e dopo 5 minuti gli dici:ascolta io ho una certa età,non mi piacciono le perdite di tempo,quindi calati sti pantaloni,e gli parti di soffocotto.Adoro le donne così.!


Io ci rinunCio
Qui bisogna partire dall'ABC...


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che dopo te, difficile poter trovare un uomo all'altezza...
> Mi sa che é davvero questo il motivo...


Iniziamo con le prese per il culo?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Iniziamo con le prese per il culo?:rotfl:


In che senso? 
Posso sperare..?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io ci rinunCio
> Qui bisogna partire dall'ABC...


Ho un debole per le donne così....!Mi è capitato....!


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale cena?????Ma dai sei antica!Fai come ti dico,fatti venire a prendere e dopo 5 minuti gli dici:*ascolta io ho una certa età*,non mi piacciono le perdite di tempo,quindi calati sti pantaloni,e gli parti di soffocotto.Adoro le donne così.!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Embè dai....!


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè dai....!


rispetto a lui direi di si


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> rispetto a lui direi di si



ma com'è 'sto tipo? racconta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io vi vorrei vedere ad andare al concerto di Fabrizio Moro è!!! cazzo mi avesse invitato a cena...no il concerto di Fabrizio Moro... abbattetemi
> 
> :sbatti:


cazz'è il nuovo idolo di Farfy??? un altro incapace?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazz'è il nuovo idolo di Farfy??? un altro incapace?? :rotfl::rotfl:


Tu fai una brutta fine, lo sai vero? 

PS: pensa che ha cantato a New York e non ho potuto seguirlo


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazz'è il nuovo idolo di Farfy??? un altro incapace?? :rotfl::rotfl:




concordo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(ora mi ammazza)


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu fai una brutta fine, lo sai vero?
> 
> PS: pensa che ha cantato a New York e non ho potuto seguirlo


io l'ho capita :festa:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu fai una brutta fine, lo sai vero?
> 
> PS: pensa che ha cantato a New York e non ho potuto seguirlo



Pensa che a New York cantano tutti i newyorkesi pure quelli stonati. Uno in più o uno in meno non fa differenza. Intendo di stonati. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Adesso che ci penso io ho cantato a LosAngeles.... gran doccia!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (ora mi ammazza)


Io e te non siamo piu amiche 

Il prossimo cinquantenne lo tengo tutto per me...tiè


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pensa che a New York cantano tutti i newyorkesi pure quelli stonati. Uno in più o uno in meno non fa differenza. Intendo di stonati. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Adesso che ci penso io ho cantato a LosAngeles.... gran doccia!!


Ringrazia che con il cell non riesco a mettere le faccine chd prendono a calci nel sedere....


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e te non siamo piu amiche
> 
> Il prossimo cinquantenne lo tengo tutto per me...tiè





vabbè ma io te l'ho sempre detto quello che penso ...
e poi non abbiamo mai condiviso nessuno... :ar:


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io vi vorrei vedere ad andare al concerto di Fabrizio Moro è!!! cazzo mi avesse invitato a cena...no il concerto di Fabrizio Moro... abbattetemi
> 
> :sbatti:


se ci vai davvero ti abbatto io


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



perplesso ha detto:


> se ci vai davvero ti abbatto io


Ahahaha mi devo inventare qualcosa


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahahaha mi devo inventare qualcosa


poche semplici parole.

Non Sono Lesbica Ma Posso Imparare (cit.Homer Jay Simpson)


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io vi vorrei vedere ad andare al concerto di Fabrizio Moro è!!! cazzo mi avesse invitato a cena...no il concerto di Fabrizio Moro... abbattetemi
> 
> :sbatti:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio ho un ripensamento :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non son mica sicura sia così ok:mrgreen::mrgreen: oh però fai te magari ha delle qualità nascoste ( il troy boy) .....ma almeno è carino?


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



perplesso ha detto:


> poche semplici parole.
> 
> Non Sono Lesbica Ma Posso Imparare (cit.Homer Jay Simpson)


Ahahaha...infatti




Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio ho un ripensamento :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non son mica sicura sia così ok:mrgreen::mrgreen: oh però fai te magari ha delle qualità nascoste ( il troy boy) .....ma almeno è carino?



Ahahaha si è carino. ..almeno quello


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2013)

ma tornando ad Alessandra dite che la sua assenza odierna dal forum sia promettente?


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Posso sperare..?


e in cosa vorresti sperare,sentiamo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahahaha...infatti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È carino ... Ti prepara la cena ... Dai malaccio non sembra :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tornando ad Alessandra dite che la sua assenza odierna dal forum sia promettente?


Io sono ottimista ... Si :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e in cosa vorresti sperare,sentiamo


Non ti preoccupare. Sono certa cge Oscuro abbia capito


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare. Sono certa cge Oscuro abbia capito


ah ma io non sono affatto preoccupato


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> È carino ... Ti prepara la cena ... Dai malaccio non sembra :smile:


È un cuoco


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare. Sono certa cge Oscuro abbia capito


E chi si preoccupa


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> È un cuoco


Adoro i cuochi... Simy non lo sottovalutare


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Adoro i cuochi... Simy non lo sottovalutare


A patto che mi risparmi moro


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> A patto che mi risparmi moro


Si questo si .... Poi per il resto di solito i cuochi sfoderano una sensualità non indifferente :smile:  Certo Moro me lo squalifica un po' ... Però dai conosci uomini senza difetti?


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si questo si .... Poi per il resto di solito i cuochi sfoderano una sensualità non indifferente :smile:  Certo Moro me lo squalifica un po' ... Però dai conosci uomini senza difetti?


Cacchio mi ha detto che ha capito che non mi piace moro....è possiamo andare altrove. ...


----------



## Alessandra (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tornando ad Alessandra dite che la sua assenza odierna dal forum sia promettente?


eccomi....


ragazzi...

*
MI HA STESO!!!!!*












































































































Mi ha steso con il suo alito.
Sono rimasta tramortita...e in un attimo si e' come vaporizzato il mio sogno erotico con il centauro della selvaggia campagna inglese.....


In compenso mi sono portata avanti con il trasloco! 

sono morta di stanchezza....
tra 48 h dovro' sloggiare da qui e lascero' per sempre questo posto abitato da mucche e da persone che ridono solo dopo una dozzina di birre!!!

che meraviglia


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Cacchio mi ha detto che ha capito che non mi piace moro....è possiamo andare altrove. ...


Perfetto simy...e' carino...cucina bene...e ha capito cio' che non ti entusiasmava...io una chance gliela dareibuongiorno


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> eccomi....
> 
> 
> ragazzi...
> ...


Immagina il resto :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

*alessandra*

:sonar::rotfl:non ci posso credere...anzi trattandosi di inglese si
mannaggia che sola !!!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



Alessandra ha detto:


> eccomi....
> 
> 
> ragazzi...
> ...


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perfetto simy...e' carino...cucina bene...e ha capito cio' che non ti entusiasmava...io una chance gliela dareibuongiorno


Buongiorno a te cara... state diventando un'associazione a delinquere


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> eccomi....
> 
> 
> ragazzi...
> ...


Ma quando ci parlasti la prima volta non ti accorgesti di questo piccolo particolare? O eri al telefono?


----------



## Alessandra (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando ci parlasti la prima volta non ti accorgesti di questo piccolo particolare? O eri al telefono?



Qui le distanze interpersonali e i rapporti spaziali tra persone sono ben diversi che in Italia...c'e' piu' distanza...invece quello che per noi rientra ancora nella formalita'...per gli autoctoni del posto dove vivo e' gia' sfera intima!


Questo per dirvi che...non avevo mai avuto l'occasione di accorgermi che a distanza di 50 cm dal soggetto avrei ricevuto meches per capelli gratis!!!!

poi non so se... furbescamente...gli inglesi hanno adottato culturalmente queste distanze per via del fatto che non hanno i bidet nelle loro case...!!!


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Qui le distanze interpersonali e i rapporti spaziali tra persone sono ben diversi che in Italia...c'e' piu' distanza...invece quello che per noi rientra ancora nella formalita'...per gli autoctoni del posto dove vivo e' gia' sfera intima!
> 
> 
> Questo per dirvi che...non avevo mai avuto l'occasione di accorgermi che a distanza di 50 cm dal soggetto avrei ricevuto meches per capelli gratis!!!!
> ...


vabbuò,ma stai oltremanica da abbastanza tempo per sapere che l'alito degli albionici dovrebbe essere inserito tra le armi di distruzione di massa 

quindi sogno erotico svanito ma voglia rimasta?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Qui le distanze interpersonali e i rapporti spaziali tra persone sono ben diversi che in Italia...c'e' piu' distanza...invece quello che per noi rientra ancora nella formalita'...per gli autoctoni del posto dove vivo e' gia' sfera intima!
> 
> 
> Questo per dirvi che...non avevo mai avuto l'occasione di accorgermi che a distanza di 50 cm dal soggetto avrei ricevuto meches per capelli gratis!!!!
> ...


:mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbuò,ma stai oltremanica da abbastanza tempo per sapere che l'alito degli albionici dovrebbe essere inserito tra le armi di distruzione di massa
> 
> quindi sogno erotico svanito ma voglia rimasta?



ha distrutto e disintegrato pure quella!!! che pauuura!!!XD

hai ragione,...sto da parecchio qui...ma ho sempre avuto fidanzati stranieri!!
non avevo ancora trovato un inglese interessante...e dopo questa...mi sa che mi ributto su gli stranieri!!!


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ha distrutto e disintegrato pure quella!!! che pauuura!!!XD
> 
> hai ragione,...sto da parecchio qui...ma ho sempre avuto fidanzati stranieri!!
> non avevo ancora trovato un inglese interessante...e dopo questa...mi sa che mi ributto su gli stranieri!!!


meglio sugli italiani


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Qui le distanze interpersonali e i rapporti spaziali tra persone sono ben diversi che in Italia...c'e' piu' distanza...invece quello che per noi rientra ancora nella formalita'...per gli autoctoni del posto dove vivo e' gia' sfera intima!
> 
> 
> Questo per dirvi che...non avevo mai avuto l'occasione di accorgermi che a distanza di 50 cm dal soggetto avrei ricevuto meches per capelli gratis!!!!
> ...


O mamma :carneval: Ale torna in ITalia di corsa :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbuò,ma stai oltremanica da abbastanza tempo per sapere che l'alito degli albionici dovrebbe essere inserito tra le armi di distruzione di massa
> 
> quindi sogno erotico svanito ma voglia rimasta?


Che lenza che sei


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio sugli italiani


È ammirabile il tuo disinteresse  ti voglio fare Santo :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbuò,ma stai oltremanica da abbastanza tempo per sapere che l'alito degli albionici dovrebbe essere inserito tra le armi di distruzione di massa
> 
> quindi sogno erotico svanito ma voglia rimasta?





perplesso ha detto:


> meglio sugli italiani



Preno nota


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È ammirabile il tuo disinteresse  ti voglio fare Santo :carneval:


in Inghilterra c'è pieno di ragazzi italiani.    vorrei anche dire purtroppo, ma finiremmo OT.

e poi se fossi una lenza, le avrei estorto la taglia di reggiseno con un abile giro di parole....invece non lo fo perchè veramente punto alla Santità :leggi:


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preno nota


brava....mai dimenticarsi dell'alitosi perniciosa tipica dell'albionico.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Italians do it better


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in Inghilterra c'è pieno di ragazzi italiani.    vorrei anche dire purtroppo, ma finiremmo OT.
> 
> e poi se fossi una lenza, le avrei estorto la taglia di reggiseno con un abile giro di parole....invece non lo fo perchè veramente punto alla Santità :leggi:





perplesso ha detto:


> brava....mai dimenticarsi dell'alitosi perniciosa tipica dell'albionico.


Due post in cui si evidenzia la tua bravura a girare le frittate

tipico delle persone buone e timide


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due post in cui si evidenzia la tua bravura a girare le frittate
> 
> tipico delle persone buone e timide


vero....anche pacifiche


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero....anche pacifiche


Dillo a JB, é lui che non crede tu sia pacifico


----------



## Alessandra (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in Inghilterra c'è pieno di ragazzi italiani.    vorrei anche dire purtroppo, ma finiremmo OT.
> 
> e poi se fossi una lenza, le avrei estorto la taglia di reggiseno con un abile giro di parole....invece non lo fo perchè veramente punto alla Santità :leggi:




si...e' pieno di italiani...
(non qui nel country side dove ho vissuto per quasi un anno...ma nelle altre citta' dove sono stata...si'...anche troppi...!!!)
pero' gli italiani me li cucco in italia....


Qui preferisco "farmi" il giro del mondo in poche miglia: 
lituani, brasiliani, francesi, spagnoli ect...


----------



## Alessandra (5 Giugno 2013)

*SIMY*



Simy ha detto:


>



Ma 'sto teenager??? gliela vogliamo dare una chance o no?? :mexican:


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma 'sto teenager??? gliela vogliamo dare una chance o no?? :mexican:


sto valutando :saggio:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in Inghilterra c'è pieno di ragazzi italiani.    vorrei anche dire purtroppo, ma finiremmo OT.
> 
> e poi se fossi una lenza, le avrei estorto la taglia di reggiseno con un abile giro di parole....invece non lo fo perchè veramente punto alla Santità :leggi:


apa: Ecco ora ti metto l'aureola :angelo: a posto ... Intanto hai chiesto ( indirettamente) ad Ale la taglia di reggiseno  se vuoi ti canto un TE DEUM così potrai peccare quanto vuoi:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due post in cui si evidenzia la tua bravura a girare le frittate
> 
> tipico delle persone buone e timide


Brutta cosa la timidezza


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> si...e' pieno di italiani...
> (non qui nel country side dove ho vissuto per quasi un anno...ma nelle altre citta' dove sono stata...si'...anche troppi...!!!)
> pero' gli italiani me li cucco in italia....
> 
> ...


Ah però !!!!! :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brutta cosa la timidezza


Quella vera non mi dispiace


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sto valutando :saggio:


 Non è che ti arriva un mazzo di fiori per agevolare la scelta? :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella vera non mi dispiace


Se non crea problemi nelle relazioni interpersonali sono d'accordo ... Nei casi estremi può essere un gran problema ... comunque mi riferivo alla Tiimidezza di Perplesso :smile:


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

fratellino ti tengo d'occhio....sappilo :clava:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se non crea problemi nelle relazioni interpersonali sono d'accordo ... Nei casi estremi può essere un gran problema ... comunque mi riferivo alla Tiimidezza di Perplesso :smile:


Anche io indirettamente:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> fratellino ti tengo d'occhio....sappilo :clava:


Ecco brava.......altro che lanciafiamme, due belle bastonate sulle gengive:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> si...e' pieno di italiani...
> (non qui nel country side dove ho vissuto per quasi un anno...ma nelle altre citta' dove sono stata...si'...anche troppi...!!!)
> pero' gli italiani me li cucco in italia....
> 
> ...



buongustaia.
Gran soddisfazioni dai giappi e i coerani. I russi tutto fumo e niente arrosto, per concludere le esperienze asiatiche.
Turchi da provare assolutamente, come in genere i medio orientali anche se trovarne uno piacente non è impresa semplice. Dove giravo io almeno. Raffinerie praticamente...Molto testosterone. 
Gli europei...incredibilmente il tedesco li ha battuti tutti. 
Lituano manca.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sto valutando :saggio:



ma che valuti.
vai e basta.
Madonna santa.
Vai.

Non vorrai mica preservarla per la vecchiaia eh?
Non lo sai che invecchia pure lei?

Il un giro sul toy merita a prescindere, e chissà che....


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> si...e' pieno di italiani...
> (non qui nel country side dove ho vissuto per quasi un anno...ma nelle altre citta' dove sono stata...si'...anche troppi...!!!)
> pero' gli italiani me li cucco in italia....
> 
> ...


bleah.    i francesi sono mezze recchie,brasiliani e spagnoli sono aria fritta ed i lituani......conosco solo Hannibal Lecter.

dobbiamo riportarti in Italia......


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> fratellino ti tengo d'occhio....sappilo :clava:


anch'io sorellina


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che valuti.
> vai e basta.
> Madonna santa.
> Vai.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no no non voglio preservarla... tanto mica si consuma


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anch'io sorellina


io non ho bisogno di essere controllata...  
cmq sarà il mio periodo ma mi sta broccolando anche il barista del bar di fronte all'ufficio... stamattina mi ha pure offerto il caffè :carneval:

'gna faccio....abbattetemi


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho bisogno di essere controllata...
> cmq sarà il mio periodo ma mi sta broccolando anche il barista del bar di fronte all'ufficio... stamattina mi ha pure offerto il caffè :carneval:
> 
> 'gna faccio....abbattetemi


Tesoro ma se ti lasciassi andare un po' ?


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro ma se ti lasciassi andare un po' ?



shhh che poi arriva Tebe e mi cazzia...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Per me il toy boy non le piace. Non basta essere giovani per essere carini.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> shhh che poi arriva Tebe e mi cazzia...


Ti cazzia  perché ti neghi opportunità  non ha mica tutti i torti, sei giovane, mi dicono carina, hai una bela personalità ... Quindi ... :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il toy boy non le piace. Non basta essere giovani per essere carini.


Se è per questo non basta nemmeno esser carini :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se è per questo non basta nemmeno esser carini :mrgreen:


Appunto


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il toy boy non le piace. Non basta essere giovani per essere carini.


invece è carino... però bò... adesso ci sto chattando su whatsapp


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti cazzia  perché ti neghi opportunità  non ha mica tutti i torti, sei giovane, mi dicono carina, hai una bela personalità ... Quindi ... :up:


prego 

la mia sorellina è da infarto secco.   altro che carina....

infatti nel quartiere ci chiamano la Bella e la Bestia.....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> invece è carino... però bò... adesso ci sto chattando su whatsapp


 ma infatti lo conosci poi se ti garba ... Approfondisci... Però uscirai una volta non ti pregiudica  nulla :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> prego
> 
> la mia sorellina è da infarto secco.   altro che carina....
> 
> infatti nel quartiere ci chiamano la Bella e la Bestia.....


Ma la bestia diventa bello nella favola


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la bestia diventa bello nella favola


si ma non dar retta a quello che dice


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma non dar retta a quello che dice


Capito rimane bestia


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capito rimane bestia


no sulla prima parte


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no sulla prima parte


non ho detto che 6 bella.   ho detto che 6 meravigliosa.   che non vuol dire essere "perfetta" 

significa essere Donna e Femmina  

e so che tu sai cosa intendo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no sulla prima parte


La bellezza interiore vale più di quella esteriore e di solito la esalta


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2013)

continuo a mettermi lo smalto va.... che sto litigando coi brillantini


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> continuo a mettermi lo smalto va.... che sto litigando coi brillantini


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> buongustaia.
> Gran soddisfazioni dai giappi e i coerani. I russi tutto fumo e niente arrosto, per concludere le esperienze asiatiche.
> Turchi da provare assolutamente, come in genere i medio orientali anche se trovarne uno piacente non è impresa semplice. Dove giravo io almeno. Raffinerie praticamente...Molto testosterone.
> Gli europei...incredibilmente il tedesco li ha battuti tutti.
> Lituano manca.



Tra gli europei...i francesi mi hanno dato grandi e inaspettate soddisfazioni!


Non ho esperienze con gli asiatici e Il turco...ahime'...mi manca...
adesso me ne devo cercare assolutamente uno!!

Il Lituano...
niente male...tra l'altro era davvero un gran figo...un personal trainer con un viso da modello e un fisico da paura!
Mi ha sorpreso l'ungherese...savoir fair sessuale che non mi sarei aspettata! ma non so se sono stata fortunata o e' una caratteristica degli ungheresi...
Indaghero' 

ma non impazzisco per quelli dell'est...quelli che ho conosciuto sono troppo seri...hanno un senso dell'umorismo molto lontano dal nostro...

Ricordo che anni fa, ogni tanto guardavo Zelig, tra i tanti sketch comici, ce n'era uno sul cinema polacco...che non avevo mai capito...fino a quando non ho avuto a che fare con il primo polacco!!!
Forse qualcuno di voi se lo ricorda e l'ha visto...

Tra gli europei promuovo i francesi!!


*Simy...*
ma quello smalto con i brillantini e' un inconscio avvicinamento al toy boy? 

Anche io la prima volta ero prevenuta...
c'era questo ragazzo francese...12 anni meno di me...
carino si'...ma piu' che altro...con lo sguardo sexy...da "dannato"... che mi invito' a uscire,...
io pensavo volesse rimorchiare me per conoscere qualche ragazza del mio giro...piu' vicina alla sua eta'...
e invece lui aveva puntato me...
una sera mi invita a casa sua...ci guardiamo il "re leone" e poi mi zompa addosso!!!
io pensavo di dovergli insegnare tutto...e invece mi ha praticamente ribaltata...(e piacevolmente stupita)


mai dire mai Simy...
vedi...se non gli concedevo la chance di uscire con me...
non avrei mai avuto l'onore di giocare alla lotta dei leoni nella savana!!!
...e invece...
ebbi grandi e selvagge soddisfazioni!!!


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho bisogno di essere controllata...
> cmq sarà il mio periodo ma mi sta broccolando anche il barista del bar di fronte all'ufficio... stamattina mi ha pure offerto il caffè :carneval:
> 
> 'gna faccio....abbattetemi



su Simy...perche' te la tieni gelosamente custodita? 
una bellona come te che stende gli uomini a primo sguardo...merita anche di essere "stesa" ogni tanto...


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> bleah.    i francesi sono mezze recchie,brasiliani e spagnoli sono aria fritta ed i lituani......conosco solo Hannibal Lecter.
> 
> dobbiamo riportarti in Italia......



sembra una preoccupazione...cosi' disinteressata...da un timidone come te


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2013)

*R: Attacchi di manico!!*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Tra gli europei...i francesi mi hanno dato grandi e inaspettate soddisfazioni!
> 
> 
> Non ho esperienze con gli asiatici e Il turco...ahime'...mi manca...
> ...


Ahahaha no non è uno smalto coi brillantini. .ho solo messo un paio di brillantini all'angolo di un unghia


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> buongustaia.
> Gran soddisfazioni dai giappi e i coerani. I russi tutto fumo e niente arrosto, per concludere le esperienze asiatiche.
> Turchi da provare assolutamente, come in genere i medio orientali anche se trovarne uno piacente non è impresa semplice. Dove giravo io almeno. Raffinerie praticamente...Molto testosterone.
> Gli europei...incredibilmente il tedesco li ha battuti tutti.
> Lituano manca.



ma è vero che gli asiatici sono ipodotati?:singleeye:


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahahaha no non è uno smalto coi brillantini. .ho solo messo un paio di brillantini all'angolo di un unghia



ah...carini! 

Comunque ho appena aperto fb...
c'e' un ragazzino che sta provando a rimorchiarmi...ha 21 anni
mi sta invitando a uscire....
questo lo conosco...e' uno dei tanti italiani qui in uk....e' stato un mio vicino di casa...
un coglioncello fatto e finito...e proababilmente a 30 anni sara' ancora uguale...niente a che vedere con il francesino....


*NO WAY!!*


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è vero che gli asiatici sono ipodotati?:singleeye:



uhm...secondo me si'!
pero'...
(oddio...mi avete fatto venire in mente che invece sono stata con uno "made in China"!)

pero' ricordo era molto abile con lingua e mani...!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> sembra una preoccupazione...cosi' disinteressata...da un timidone come te


vedi che si nota che sono timido? 

dillo anche alle altre che non mi credono


----------



## Alessandra (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti dicono che sembro un poliziotto o un avvocato stronzo, la mia serietà è contaminata dalle cazzate che mi frullano per la testa.Dicono che riesco a passare da un discorso di una profondità estrema alla cazzata più esplosiva con una naturalezza invidiabile,dicono che si vede che sono un cazzo per il culo,dicono che sono molto fine e riesco benissimo a fare il coatto,forse sono coatto e imito benissimo le persone fini.



:up:

mitico Oscuro!!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi che si nota che sono timido?
> 
> dillo anche alle altre che non mi credono


Più che altro vedo che la tecnica del timido comtinua a funzionare....



Notte
Domani ho un aereo


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro vedo che la tecnica del timido comtinua a funzionare....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


occhio che gli aerei ballano e cadono.....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro vedo che la tecnica del timido comtinua a funzionare....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che ci sia affezionato:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è vero che gli asiatici sono ipodotati?:singleeye:


quelli che ho trovato io no.
Ma i coreani sono la razza ariana d'oriente, dicono, quindi.
Forse i giappi...
Comunque è una questione di attaccatura.


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quelli che ho trovato io no.
> Ma i coreani sono la razza ariana d'oriente, dicono, quindi.
> Forse i giappi...
> Comunque è una questione di *attaccatura*.


perchè ce l'hanno montato male?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quelli che ho trovato io no.
> Ma i coreani sono la razza ariana d'oriente, dicono, quindi.
> Forse i giappi...
> *Comunque è una questione di attaccatura.*


Cioè?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


Ti riporto questa intervista ad un andrologo.
L'intervista integrale qui
http://www.affaritaliani.it/rubriche/Ilcampione/andrologo_vaccari_intervista140111.html

in merito alla spiegazione questo lo stralcio. 



*La lunghezza giusta?
*“Dipende dall’altezza. Gli uomini alti hanno tutto più lungo: piedi, dita e in proporzione anche quello. Ho avuto tra i miei pazienti giocatori di basket: sotto la doccia vedono i loro compagni più alti anche più dotati e si fanno i complessi. E’solo la sindrome dello spogliatoio”: dismorfopenofobia, da non toccare assolutamente chirurgicamente.

*E’ vero che i neri sono più dotati?
*“Solo quelli di Jamaica, Guinea e Senegal: hanno l’attaccatura più esterna, quindi parte del pene è fuori dal pube anziché retrato. Gli altri neri sono come noi”.

*E gli orientali sono meno dotati di noi?
*“Solo in Estremo oriente. Ho operato a lungo a Bangkok, ho avuto molte  richieste di fallo plastica addittiva”.

*Quanto si può guadagnare in lunghezza con un’operazione?
*“Circa tre centimetri, con un’incisione del  legamento pubo-penieno”.

*Ottenendo quindi lo stesso effetto dei giamaicani...
*“Ebbene sì”.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *E’ vero che i neri sono più dotati?
> *“Solo quelli di Jamaica, Guinea e Senegal:* hanno l’attaccatura più esterna*, *quindi parte del pene è fuori dal pube anziché retrato*. Gli altri neri sono come noi”.


Mi pare 'na cazzata, comunque.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

comunque, sfatiamo un mito: le dimensioni contano, eccome!
diciamolo!

Oscuro pensaci tu


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque, sfatiamo un mito:* le dimensioni contano, eccome!
> diciamolo!
> *
> Oscuro pensaci tu


Eccerto che contano.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto che contano.



ecco, ma non si può mica sapere prima
è un problema, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, ma non si può mica sapere prima
> è un problema, no?


Eccerto che lo è.


P.S: I <3 you.


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, *ma non si può mica sapere prima*
> è un problema, no?


boh. si può chiedere... ma non fa tanto fine


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare 'na cazzata, comunque.


ma non c'è da crederci o meno.
fa parte delle differenze fisiche oggettive, quindi scienza e non fantascienza, dei diversi gruppi etnici.
E' come, che so, dire che gli orientali sono dotati come noi di ghiandole sudoripare.
E' una cazzata. Perchè oggettivamente i popoli asiatici ne sono quasi  privi.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> boh. si può chiedere... ma non fa tanto fine



dici?

cioè qua si trovano soluzioni ai problemi più assurdi, e una cosa così terra terra, niente?
che delusione!


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

si, le dimensioni contano.
no, se si parla di normalità e non di micro peni. Perchè per quanto mi riguarda il contorno al cazzo ha la sua grande importanza.
ho goduto in egual modo con signori cazzi e con cazzi non da primato. Anzi...il primo che mi viene non era un cazzo da primato.
il secondo si. Dopo il primo attimo di sbigottimento e qualche manovra per non farmi andare in ospedale mi sono divertita parecchio, tanto che (ero in campeggio) , fuori dalla tenda ci hanno fatto l'applauso.


:danza:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non c'è da crederci o meno.
> fa parte delle differenze fisiche oggettive, quindi scienza e non fantascienza, dei diversi gruppi etnici.
> E' come, che so, dire che gli orientali sono dotati come noi di ghiandole sudoripare.
> E' una cazzata. Perchè oggettivamente i popoli asiatici ne sono quasi privi.


Sì, ma popoli. Capito? Vasti, ehm, ceppi etnici. Non solo quelli di Jamaica, Guinea e Senegal. Cioè, è come dire che i biondi esistono solo in Svezia. Che fa ride, insomma.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

l'ho scritto perchè so che interessa alle Minerve.
Anche se lei dice di no.
Quando sono seria troppo a lungo si inquieta.
Gli viene il dubbio che abbia anche io un cervello e mi va in crisi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Io ho avuto un fidanzato che ce l'aveva talmente grosso che una volta mi lacerò. Un male cane. Non era nero, è Americano con origini Irlandesi


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma popoli. Capito? Vasti, ehm, ceppi etnici. Non solo quelli di Jamaica, Guinea e Senegal. Cioè, è come dire che i biondi esistono solo in Svezia. Che fa ride, insomma.


Infatti il ragionamento non è che i biondi esistono solo in svezia, ma è oggettivo che i popoli nordici siano più chiari di quelli del sud.
Idem per l'oggettività dei cazzi.
Non tutti ce l'hanno grosso lungo o piccolo e rachitico.
Identico discorso dei biondi.

Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa allora.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un fidanzato che ce l'aveva talmente grosso che una volta mi lacerò. Un male cane. Non era nero, è Americano con origini Irlandesi


Ma davanti o dietro?


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma popoli. Capito? Vasti, ehm, ceppi etnici. Non solo quelli di Jamaica, Guinea e Senegal. Cioè, è come dire che i biondi esistono solo in Svezia. Che fa ride, insomma.


ma le etnie hanno tratti somatici comuni, indubbiamente
altrimenti non avrebbe senso parlare di etnie
non capisco dove vuoi arrivare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma davanti o dietro?



Davanti!!! Mi ha lacerata come quando si partorisce!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti il ragionamento non è che i biondi esistono solo in svezia, ma è oggettivo che i popoli nordici siano più chiari di quelli del sud.
> Idem per l'oggettività dei cazzi.
> Non tutti ce l'hanno grosso lungo o piccolo e rachitico.
> Identico discorso dei biondi.
> ...


None. I POPOLI nordici. Non solo in Svezia. Capito?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> None. I POPOLI nordici. *Non solo in Svezia.* Capito?


ma è ovvio.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma è ovvio.


Bè, secondo il tizio dell'articolo no. Cioè, solo tre paesi a fronte di enne stati africani mi sembra una minchiata (tanto per restare in tema)


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Davanti!!! Mi ha lacerata come quando si partorisce!!!


Ellamadò, ti hanno messo i punti?


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Davanti!!! Mi ha lacerata come quando si partorisce!!!



pauraaaaaaa


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Davanti!!! Mi ha lacerata come quando si partorisce!!!


vabbè... c'è modo e maniera di non fare male al partner anche se super-dotati, eh.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> vabbè... c'è modo e maniera di non fare male al partner anche se super-dotati, eh.



Quella volta era particolarmente infoiato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò, ti hanno messo i punti?



No, non i punti, non era una lacerazione enorme ma poi ho dovuto prendere gli antibiotici perché ha fatto infezione


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> No, non i punti, non era una lacerazione enorme ma poi ho dovuto prendere gli antibiotici perché ha fatto infezione


Ah vabbè. Meglio.


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Quella volta era particolarmente infoiato


questo l'avevo capito :blank: 
l'importante è essere d'accordo tutti e due, se no far male è proprio da invorniti


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> questo l'avevo capito :blank:
> l'importante è essere d'accordo tutti e due, se no far male è proprio da invorniti


Più che altro quando una fa "ahi ahi" uno normalmente dovrebbe fermarsi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro quando una fa "ahi ahi" uno normalmente dovrebbe fermarsi.


è stato veloce! ZUM ed è entrato!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque, sfatiamo un mito: le dimensioni contano, eccome!
> diciamolo!
> 
> Oscuro pensaci tu


Soprattutto dell'intelligenza. Ed è anche una teoria dei sessuologi, non solo mia.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> comunque, sfatiamo un mito: le dimensioni contano, eccome!
> diciamolo!
> 
> Oscuro pensaci tu


In verità ho oncontrato donne che ci tenevono e donne che non badavano a sta cosa....!Quelle che ci tenevano mi portano sempre nei loro pensieri....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Comunque l'americano ce l'aveva enorme invece l'inglese ce l'aveva piccolo però era molto bello fare l'amore con lui


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> è stato veloce! ZUM ed è entrato!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjkTUYgh6K0


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjkTUYgh6K0



I love Samantha Jones!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> I love Samantha Jones!


Tutte l'amiamo perché ha (quasi sempre) un distacco totale dai sentimenti che vorremmo avere per non soffrire come soffriamo.


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro quando una fa "ahi ahi" uno normalmente dovrebbe fermarsi.


e lo so. in realtà volevo scrivere "invorniti oppure stronzi, a seconda" ma poi non volevo infierire...



quintina ha detto:


> è stato veloce! ZUM ed è entrato!


mi sa che avrei potuto infierire


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto dell'intelligenza. Ed è anche una teoria dei sessuologi, non solo mia.



però l'unità di misura dell'intelligenza è la scintilla


----------

